# Kashmiri youth throng BSF centre for jobs



## MINK

*Kashmiri youth throng BSF centre for jobs*

*Over 400 shortlisted for BSF, CRPF and ITBP*

Braving morning chill, intermittent strikes and curfew, scores of Kashmiri youth have been thronging the Subsidiary Training Centre (STC) of Border Security Force (BSF) at Humhama for the last one week.

As part of country wide recruitment, Staff Selection Committee has shortlisted candidates for their entry into para-military forces such as BSF, Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) and Indo Tibetian Border Police (ITBP). A few hundred candidates have been shortlisted from Valley and have been reporting the BSF centre for physical tests. It is part of the process the SSC goes through while making the recruitment. There is huge rush of candidates from different parts of Kashmir, said an official. He said, we do not have any role here and the process is being supervised by SSC.
With matriculation as basic qualification there are scores of candidates who have higher qualifications. But the significant thing is that joining the para military forces such as BSF, CRPF and ITBP are no longer a taboo in Kashmir as the number of educated unemployed youth is going up.
I came from Kokernag and booked a Sumo to reach in time, said Javed Ahmed. He had reached Humhama by 7 AM and had been waiting for about 40 minutes. He was joined by two others from the same area. I am a graduate and I could not find job anywhere and had no option but to apply for this, said a youth who wished not to be named. *This job is difficult but where should I go he asked. He is also comfortable with the good salary package and believes that he can support his fathers large family. A constable who is recruited in either of the forces will get a package of around Rs 20,000 per month.*
Mohammad Sultan a young man from Kupwara has passed his 12th class examination and too had reached early morning. I did not want to take a risk and joined a group of youth who were coming here in a Sumo, he said. His story is no different from the youth who had come from South Kashmir. Why joining the para-military forces is not a taboo or why there is not much risk involved?. The reply is sharp. Where should we go?. We know that it is risky but we have no option. At least this can ensure a descent and honourable living, said Nazeer Hussain.
A young man Mudasir Ahmad from Downtown Srinagar was also in que to look for the job. I have exhausted all the options of finding a job in state government. But could not succeed. I have three sisters and my father is a labourer, he said. Though there is no assurance for the candidates who appear for physical tests as they have go through written test as well but they are hoping that a good chunk of youth from Kashmir will be selected.
*There are more than 5,000 youth from the state in para military forces. In the past few years special recruitment drives were conducted by the government of India to give jobs to them. Our Kashmiri boys are defending borders in North Eastern states, West Bengal and Rajasthan. They are committed people and we are proud of them, *said a top BSF official.

Kashmiri youth throng BSF centre for jobs

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Star Wars

They need Jobs.....its obvious....give them something to do and they will be happy and the valley will be at peace...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arya Desa

These people arent even real Kashmiri. Real Kashmiris were killed by pakistani invaders.


----------



## EAK

huh... jee behlany ko khayaal acha hy ghalib....... I Am from kashmir And i hate India,.. u r invaders and we will get our land back with or without any help... ( Kashmir hy ik jannat ...jannat na kisi kafir ko mili hy na mily gi_) Kashmir ko endia ka hisa bnany ka khyaal nikal hee do tum log... kisi indian k munh sy kashmir kehna bhi humain acha nahi lagta...ye nafrat tum logon k liye dil k akhri kony tak phel chuki hy... Recruiting k bachy 

huh... jee behlany ko khayaal acha hy ghalib....... I Am from kashmir And i hate India,.. u r invaders and we will get our land back with or without any help... ( Kashmir hy ik jannat ...jannat na kisi kafir ko mili hy na mily gi_) Kashmir ko endia ka hisa bnany ka khyaal nikal hee do tum log... kisi indian k munh sy kashmir kehna bhi humain acha nahi lagta...ye nafrat tum logon k liye dil k akhri kony tak phel chuki hy... Recruiting k bachy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Ehsan Abbas said:


> huh... jee behlany ko khayaal acha hy ghalib....... I Am from kashmir And i hate India,.. u r invaders and we will get our land back with or without any help... ( Kashmir hy ik jannat ...jannat na kisi kafir ko mili hy na mily gi_) Kashmir ko endia ka hisa bnany ka khyaal nikal hee do tum log... kisi indian k munh sy kashmir kehna bhi humain acha nahi lagta...ye nafrat tum logon k liye dil k akhri kony tak phel chuki hy... Recruiting k bachy
> 
> huh... jee behlany ko khayaal acha hy ghalib....... I Am from kashmir And i hate India,.. u r invaders and we will get our land back with or without any help... ( Kashmir hy ik jannat ...jannat na kisi kafir ko mili hy na mily gi_) Kashmir ko endia ka hisa bnany ka khyaal nikal hee do tum log... kisi indian k munh sy kashmir kehna bhi humain acha nahi lagta...ye nafrat tum logon k liye dil k akhri kony tak phel chuki hy... Recruiting k bachy



Khisiyani billi... khamba noche....

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## EAK

DOR SY BILI HEE NAZAR AYE GI TUMAIN MERI JAAN


----------



## janon

Kashmiri youths participate in an (BSF) Border Security Force recruitment rally in Humhama, on the outskirts of Srinagar, the summer captial of Jammu-Kashmir, 29, November 2010:







Kashmiri youth subjected to physical test wait for their turn during a (BSF) Border Security Force recruitment rally in Humhama, on the outskirts of Srinagar, the summer captial of Indian Kashmir, 29, November 2010:







*Training their mind, body and soul to defend the land:*











*Taking the solemn oath to protect the nation:*











*Sharing the thrill of graduation with their proud parents:*











*Just another day at work, apprehending mischief makers and bringing the long arm of the law to them, for the welfare of Kashmir:*











*Maintaining eternal vigilance on the borders, by night and by day, by dawn and by dusk:*

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## neutral_person

Ehsan Abbas said:


> huh... jee behlany ko khayaal acha hy ghalib....... I Am from kashmir And i hate India,.. u r invaders and we will get our land back with or without any help... ( Kashmir hy ik jannat ...jannat na kisi kafir ko mili hy na mily gi_) Kashmir ko endia ka hisa bnany ka khyaal nikal hee do tum log... kisi indian k munh sy kashmir kehna bhi humain acha nahi lagta...ye nafrat tum logon k liye dil k akhri kony tak phel chuki hy... Recruiting k bachy
> 
> huh... jee behlany ko khayaal acha hy ghalib....... I Am from kashmir And i hate India,.. u r invaders and we will get our land back with or without any help... ( Kashmir hy ik jannat ...jannat na kisi kafir ko mili hy na mily gi_) Kashmir ko endia ka hisa bnany ka khyaal nikal hee do tum log... kisi indian k munh sy kashmir kehna bhi humain acha nahi lagta...ye nafrat tum logon k liye dil k akhri kony tak phel chuki hy... Recruiting k bachy



Clearly you are not, if you were from Kashmir, you would be living in Srinagar or other Kashmir districts, and not in Pak. Since you are in Pak, you are probably one of those Islamic terrorists who ran with his tail behind his legs to Pakistan when Indian Army stepped in to stop terrorism in Kashmir. So stay there sissy-boy, Kashmir is eternally India's.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## EAK

neutral_person said:


> , Kashmir is eternally India's.



HAHAHA keep on dreaming...and i live in mirpur azad kashmir... Ever heard of Kahmir regiment Pak army ...recruiting k bachy


----------



## INDIC

Ehsan Abbas said:


> huh... jee behlany ko khayaal acha hy ghalib....... I Am from kashmir And i hate India,.. u r invaders and we will get our land back with or without any help... ( Kashmir hy ik jannat ...jannat na kisi kafir ko mili hy na mily gi_) Kashmir ko endia ka hisa bnany ka khyaal nikal hee do tum log... kisi indian k munh sy kashmir kehna bhi humain acha nahi lagta...ye nafrat tum logon k liye dil k akhri kony tak phel chuki hy... Recruiting k bachy
> 
> huh... jee behlany ko khayaal acha hy ghalib....... I Am from kashmir And i hate India,.. u r invaders and we will get our land back with or without any help... ( Kashmir hy ik jannat ...jannat na kisi kafir ko mili hy na mily gi_) Kashmir ko endia ka hisa bnany ka khyaal nikal hee do tum log... kisi indian k munh sy kashmir kehna bhi humain acha nahi lagta...ye nafrat tum logon k liye dil k akhri kony tak phel chuki hy... Recruiting k bachy



Are you a Mirpuri.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Ehsan Abbas said:


> HAHAHA keep on dreaming...and i live in mirpur azad kashmir... Ever heard of Kahmir regiment Pak army ...recruiting k bachy



So in short.. there is no Azad Kashmir... you are living in Pakistan Administered Part of Kashmir.. that is controlled by Pakistan Army...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EAK

AnnoyingOrange said:


> So in short.. there is no Azad Kashmir... you are living in Pakistan Administered Part of Kashmir.. that is controlled by Pakistan Army...



No i live in Azad kashmir which is a Part Of Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Ehsan Abbas said:


> No i live in Azad kashmir which is a Part Of Pakistan...



Maine suna hai waha Mirpur mein Pak Fauj ki marzi ke bina patta tak nahi hilta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neutral_person

AnnoyingOrange said:


> So in short.. there is no Azad Kashmir... you are living in Pakistan Administered Part of Kashmir.. that is controlled by Pakistan Army...



Technically Pak does not have any part of Kashmir. The whole of Kashmir (the Kashmir valley that is) is Indian. Mirpuris are as much Kashmiri as Ladakhis and Jammu people are (just happen top belong to the same state). Anyways I digress...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EAK

Gigawatt said:


> Maine suna hai waha Mirpuri Pak Fauj ki marzi ke bina patta tak nahi hilta.



HAHAHA another endian with his own philosophy...


----------



## janon

Ehsan Abbas said:


> HAHAHA keep on dreaming...and i live in mirpur azad kashmir... Ever heard of Kahmir regiment Pak army ...recruiting k bachy



Ever heard of the Jammu Kashmir Rifles regiment or the Jammu Kashmir Light infantry regiment of the Indian army? They, and the Dogra regiment are all recruited from Kashmir, of ethnic Kashmiris. Check out how many battle honors they have won since independence, how gloriously they have fought to keep their beloved Kashmir Indian.

Cry as much as you want - most of Kashmir (in fact the best parts, including the glorious valley) are India's, and will remain India's. We have Kashmiris, Punjabis, Marathis, and hundreds of other ethnicities who will fight tooth and nail to keep it that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cherokee

Ehsan Abbas said:


> No i live in Azad kashmir which is a Part Of Pakistan...



I was in doubt from your replies , that a kashmiri talking like you have to be Mirpuri  . I have spoken to many kashmiris most of them want nothing to do with India or Pakistan and Naturally so .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EAK

neutral_person said:


> Technically Pak does not have any part of Kashmir. The whole of Kashmir (the Kashmir valley that is) is Indian. Mirpuris are as much Kashmiri as Ladakhis and Jammu people are (just happen top belong to the same state). Anyways I digress...



well muzafrabad , mirpur , bhimber, infact jammu and ladakhis also disagree with indian mentality ...


----------



## XTREME

I belong to Rawlakot and I am in favor of Separate Independent state. Free from Pakistan, China and of course India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Employment to Kashmiri youth not only in valley, but providing them jobs in other states will help in bringing the state at economic prosperity path.

There should be more skill training institutes and Micro Financing schemes to support small businesses which are also dependent on Tourism and can get alternate market in other parts of country and rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

neutral_person said:


> Technically Pak does not have any part of Kashmir. The whole of Kashmir (the Kashmir valley that is) is Indian. Mirpuris are as much Kashmiri as Ladakhis and Jammu people are (just happen top belong to the same state). Anyways I digress...



Kashmiris means the person from valley who speaks Koshur. Remaining are Dogras, Ladakhi, Shina, Gujjar-Bakarwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EAK

Cherokee said:


> I was in doubt from your replies , that a kashmiri talking like you have to be Mirpuri  . I have spoken to many kashmiris most of them want nothing to do with India or Pakistan and Naturally so .



well dear believe me u haven't met real kashmiri... we consider kashmir as a part of pakistan...come out of your dreams



Gigawatt said:


> Kashmiris means the person from valley who speaks Koshur. Remaining are Dogras, Ladakhi, Shina, Gujjar-Bakarwal.



wat that suppose to mean


----------



## INDIC

Ehsan Abbas said:


> well muzafrabad , mirpur , bhimber, infact jammu and ladakhis also disagree with indian mentality ...



People of Jammu never pose as Kashmiris, its only seen among Mirpuris.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neutral_person

Ehsan Abbas said:


> well muzafrabad , mirpur , bhimber, infact jammu and ladakhis also disagree with indian mentality ...



Jammu and Ladakh is over-whelmingly pro-India, more so than Delhi/Mumbai/Kolkata/Chennai. 

I have been to Jammu as recent as 2 years ago, the number of Indian flags I saw in the streets of Jammu (common people's houses, small shops), I dont think I have seen that many Indian flags in Rashtrapati Bhavan in Delhi in Independence Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

XTREME said:


> I belong to Rawlakot and I am in favor of Separate Independent state. Free from Pakistan, China and of course India.



Dar, Mir, Lone, Sheikh, Butt, Khawaja...kiyaa haiii tuuu ?


----------



## Jade

Ehsan Abbas said:


> No i live in Azad kashmir which is a Part Of Pakistan...



Don't lie. You cannot be a Kashmiri. Kashmiris love India except a few miniority in the valley. You are a Pakistani and you live in Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XTREME

Armstrong said:


> Dar, Mir, Lone, Sheikh, Butt, Khawaja...kiyaa haiii tuuu ?



Rajput-Chohan. Come to Kashmir and ask the people. You will get the answer, I am not alone.


----------



## rockstarIN

Not a big news,

After all, it is the kashmiri youth in the J&K Police kicking the a$$ of the extremists nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Ehsan Abbas said:


> well dear believe me u haven't met real kashmiri... we consider kashmir as a part of pakistan...come out of your dreams
> 
> 
> 
> wat that suppose to mean



Do you know what is Koshur?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EAK

neutral_person said:


> Jammu and Ladakh is over-whelmingly pro-India, more so than Delhi/Mumbai/Kolkata/Chennai.
> 
> I have been to Jammu as recent as 2 years ago, the number of Indian flags I saw in the streets of Jammu (common people's houses, small shops), I dont think I have seen that many Indian flags in Rashtrapati Bhavan in Delhi in Independence Day.



Offcourse Because it is administrated by 5 lakh indian army...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jade

neutral_person said:


> Jammu and Ladakh is over-whelmingly pro-India, more so than Delhi/Mumbai/Kolkata/Chennai.
> 
> I have been to Jammu as recent as 2 years ago, the number of Indian flags I saw in the streets of Jammu (common people's houses, small shops), I dont think I have seen that many Indian flags in Rashtrapati Bhavan in Delhi in Independence Day.



Even in the Valley, a minority are hijacking the majority and portraying as anti-India. Back in India, I had a Kashmiri Muslim as my classmate. He was overwhelmingly pro India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

XTREME said:


> Rajput-Chohan. Come to Kashmir and ask the people. You will get the answer, I am not alone.



How the heck is a Rajput-Chohan considered a Kashmiri ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jade

Ehsan Abbas said:


> Offcourse Because it is administrated by 5 lakh indian army...



Did you went and counted?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EAK

Jade said:


> Don't lie. You cannot be a Kashmiri. Kashmiris love India except a few miniority in the valley. You are a Pakistani and you live in Rawalpindi.



Yes i study here in rawalpindi ... and that love india part is hallucination of endians dear... come out of it



Jade said:


> Even in the Valley, a minority are hijacking the majority and portraying as anti-India. Back in India, I had a Kashmiri Muslim as my classmate. He was overwhelmingly pro India



in your dreams lol


----------



## Spring Onion

Jade said:


> Even in the Valley, a minority are hijacking the majority and portraying as anti-India. Back in India, I had a Kashmiri Muslim as my classmate. He was overwhelmingly pro India



All Indian claims will be tested only when you hold a referendum.

by what you claim it seems that J&K supports India if so then why Indians are afraid of holding referendum?

you guys know very well that you will lose simple as that.

as for the BSF jobs well good Kashmiris should join and infiltrate the BSF and then kill each and every BSF terrorist


----------



## neutral_person

Armstrong said:


> How the heck is a Rajput-Chohan considered a Kashmiri ?



Hey if a Mirpuri guy on this thread is Kashmiri, then why not a Rajput. Hell, next thing you know even Africans and French people will start claiming to be Kashmiri and start talking about its political future. 

On a serious note: Lots of Punjabis and Rajputs (Hindus/Muslims/Sikhs) moved and lived in Kashmir over the last few centuries, a lot of them are considered locals now i guess. Rulers of Kashmir before 1947 were Dogras, who were essentially Hindu Rajputs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jade

Ehsan Abbas said:


> Yes i study here in rawalpindi ... and that love india part is hallucination of endians dear... come out of it
> 
> 
> 
> in your dreams lol



It is not Indians, but Pakistanis that dream. Come out of the hallucination. See the thread title :"*Kashmiri youth throng BSF centre for jobs*"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neutral_person

Spring Onion said:


> All Indian claims will be tested only when you hold a referendum.
> 
> by what you claim it seems that J&K supports India if so then why Indians are afraid of holding referendum?
> 
> you guys know very well that you will lose simple as that.
> 
> as for the BSF jobs well good Kashmiris should join and infiltrate the BSF and then kill each and every BSF terrorist



No we will not hold a referundum. Why? Because we wont, same reason why you wont hold one in Lahore/Karachi/Pak occupied Kashmir/Balochistan/ KPK/ etc. Hold one on all these places one day and we might consider doing the same. Until then buzz off with the same broken record...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silverblaze

1 million arabs live in Israel, does that mean there are no issues? 

The valley of Kashmir would not be the most militarized zone in the world if all was well. 

Kashmiris might not want to go with Pakistan, but they are not exactly Indian fanboys.

furthermore, many Kashmiris live in Pakistan. Many migrated during 47 when Dogras unleashed killers on them. 

More who migrated before are on top positions in Pakistan. Mian Nawaz Shareef is a prime example. 

Oh and I no way am a Nawaz Shareef supporter, just to let some friends know.


----------



## Armstrong

neutral_person said:


> Hey if a Mirpuri guy on this thread is Kashmiri, then why not a Rajput. Hell, next thing you know even Africans and French people will start claiming to be Kashmiri and start talking about its political future.



A Mirpuri is a Kashmiri because AJK, Ladakh, Leh, Jammu, Kashmir Valley & GB were parts of the Princely State of Kashmir & so when we use that term 'Kashmiri' we're not referring to the valley but the whole State that existed in '47/8 !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Spring Onion said:


> All Indian claims will be tested only when you hold a referendum.
> 
> by what you claim it seems that J&K supports India if so then why Indians are afraid of holding referendum?
> 
> you guys know very well that you will lose simple as that.
> 
> as for the BSF jobs well good Kashmiris should join and infiltrate the BSF and then kill each and every BSF terrorist



We do referendum every 5 years in J&K, one for center parliament, one for state assembly and recently started for Panchayats. People participate in those exercises and the separatists only afraid of coming to elections. 

Yes, I would love to see 5000 kashmiri guys 'infiltrate' and kill the terrorist, like how JK police do the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jade

Spring Onion said:


> All Indian claims will be tested only when you hold a referendum.
> 
> by what you claim it seems that J&K supports India if so then why Indians are afraid of holding referendum?
> 
> you guys know very well that you will lose simple as that.
> 
> as for the BSF jobs well good Kashmiris should join and infiltrate the BSF and then kill each and every BSF terrorist



It is too late for a referendium. Anyway, if Pakistanis care so much about Kashmiris, then why not conduct a referendium in Pakistan held Kashmir and gain moral ground and force India to conduct one in J&K. *What is stopping you*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XTREME

Armstrong said:


> How the heck is a Rajput-Chohan considered a Kashmiri ?



Well, my ancestors migrated to Kashmir 600 years ago. So, we are now called Kashmiri. Is it hard to understand?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Spring Onion said:


> you guys know very well that you will lose simple as that.



All Indian Kashmiris know that only the Indian Army stands between them and what is hapening across the IB and the LOC today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

XTREME said:


> Well, my ancestors migrated to Kashmir 600 years ago. So, we are now called Kashmiri. Is it hard to understand?



Yaaar tuuu dil pe hii leiii leitaa haiii mereiii Kashmirii bhaii !  

By-the-way I'm an ethnic Kashmiri but not an AJK or GB national or domicile holder !


----------



## KRAIT

Spring Onion said:


> All Indian claims will be tested only when you hold a referendum.by what you claim it seems that J&K supports India if so then why Indians are afraid of holding referendum?you guys know very well that you will lose simple as that.as for the BSF jobs well good Kashmiris should join and infiltrate the BSF and then kill each and every BSF terrorist


And TTP keep beheading your soldiers, Baloch getting into FC and killing your soldiers too ? You are really pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

Spring Onion said:


> All Indian claims will be tested only when you hold a referendum.
> 
> by what you claim it seems that J&K supports India if so then why Indians are afraid of holding referendum?
> 
> you guys know very well that you will lose simple as that.
> 
> as for the BSF jobs well good Kashmiris should join and infiltrate the BSF and then kill each and every BSF terrorist



What stopped Pakistan to vacate occupied territory. Didn't you PM signed Shimla agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayanta

Gigawatt said:


> Do you know what is Koshur?



There is no point arguing with trolls...just ignore those pathological liars...those who live across the border have chosen it for obvious reasons. I can bet they aren't Kashmiris...if they are they can prove by posting copies of their birth certificates. 

It is good to see Indian Kashmiri youth opting for jobs in the Armed services and the Indian paramilitary force. JAK rifles and JAK LI have a great reputation especially for its efforts in Kargil war. Hope these lads have a fine career in BSF and prove their metal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## janon

Spring Onion said:


> All Indian claims will be tested only when you hold a referendum.
> 
> by what you claim it seems that J&K supports India if so then why Indians are afraid of holding referendum?
> 
> you guys know very well that you will lose simple as that.
> 
> as for the BSF jobs well good Kashmiris should join and infiltrate the BSF and then kill each and every BSF terrorist



We will hold the referendum as soon as you fulfill the first condition for that. Do you even know what that is? The united nations clearly spelt that out. The first step is Pakistan's withdrawal from Pakistani Kashmir. Do that, and then talk about referendum.

And by the way, the notion of a referendum is now outdated, because Pakistan pumped in non Kashmiri Pakistanis (Punjabis, sindhis etc) into Kashmir all these years. Send them all back and then talk about a referendum.

As opposed to that, India gave special privileges to kashmiris, that no non Kashmiri can settle in Indian Kashmir. Other than the horrible exodus of Kashmiri pundits by Islamic militants, no ethnic changes happened in Indian Kashmir. So if a referendum is held across Kashmir today, in Pakistani Kashmir it will be Punjabis and sindhis voting, not kashmiris. We kept our promise to kashmiris, you didn't.

If you want referendum, fulfill the first condition - withdraw all Pakistani forces from Pakistani Kashmir, and hold a referendum under UN mandate. What are you so afraid of, why aren't you doing it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Jade said:


> It is too late for a referendium. Anyway, if Pakistanis care so much about Kashmiris, then why not conduct a referendium in Pakistan held Kashmir and gain moral ground and force India to conduct one in J&K. *What is stopping you*



Pakistani cared for Kashmiri that's why they sent Pashtun lashkars for looting, killing and raping Kashmiris in 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## neutral_person

Armstrong said:


> A Mirpuri is a Kashmiri because AJK, Ladakh, Leh, Jammu, Kashmir Valley & GB were parts of the Princely State of Kashmir & so when we use that term 'Kashmiri' we're not referring to the valley but the whole State that existed in '47/8 !



OK and now these Mirpuris are part of Pak. What you Mirpuris want to do with your section of the "Azad Kashmir" is upto you. What gives them the right to say what happens in Kashmir valley, which is completely a part of India? The only Kashmiris that can decie the Kashmir Valley's future are the ones that live in Srinagar and the areas around it, the rest of the fake Kashmiris can keep their backsides out of it, especially the ones that are not even in the same country anymore, much less the same state.

As we know already, Jammu and Ladakh are very pro-India, while the situation in Kashmir valley is getting better and should be left to its actual inhabitants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XTREME

Armstrong said:


> Yaaar tuuu dil pe hii leiii leitaa haiii mereiii Kashmirii bhaii !
> 
> By-the-way I'm an ethnic Kashmiri but not an AJK or GB national or domicile holder !



 o kher !

By the way we migrated from Jammu to Azad 200 years ago and I have a Kashmiri domicile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neutral_person

Spring Onion said:


> All Indian claims will be tested only when you hold a referendum.



If you guys care about Kashmiris so much, why dont you hold a referendum on your part of Kashmir? I already know at least one guy in this very forum and thread (XTREME) who wants to seperate "Azad Kashmir" from Pakistan. Hold a referendum if you want to that badly, and you might be surprised at the results yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

neutral_person said:


> OK and now these Mirpuris are part of Pak. What you Mirpuris want to do with your section of the "Azad Kashmir" is upto you. What gives them the right to say what happens in Kashmir valley, which is completely a part of India? The only Kashmiris that can decie the Kashmir Valley's future are the ones that live in Srinagar and the areas around it, the rest of the fake Kashmiris can keep their backsides out of it, especially the ones that are not even in the same country anymore, much less the same state.
> 
> As we know already, Jammu and Ladakh are very pro-India, while the situation in Kashmir valley is getting better and should be left to its actual inhabitants.



I am not from Mirpur....I'm an ethnic Kashmiri with roots back to Gulmarg !  

Kashmir is a disputed region between India & Pakistan; therefore any decision on its final fate rests with the People of the State of Jammu & Kashmir no matter how real or fake they maybe in an ethnic sense irrespective of the fact whether they are in Pakistani administered Kashmir or Indian Occupied Kashmir !



XTREME said:


> o kher !
> 
> By the way we migrated from Jammu to Azad 200 years ago and I have a Kashmiri domicile



Yaaraaa they didn't even give my Grandpa an AJK Nationality despite us being Butt Sahiban back to Gulmarg with family on the other side....kahaaa prove karoooo ! Mein kahaaan seehh prove kartaaaa.....Nihariii kiiii deeigggh rakhhh deiteiii touuu prove bhiii ho jataaaa par documents mein kahan se laoooon !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

janon said:


> We will hold the referendum as soon as you fulfill the first condition for that. Do you even know what that is? The united nations clearly spelt that out. The first step is Pakistan's withdrawal from Pakistani Kashmir. Do that, and then talk about referendum.
> 
> And by the way, the notion of a referendum is now outdated, because Pakistan pumped in non Kashmiri Pakistanis (Punjabis, sindhis etc) into Kashmir all these years. Send them all back and then talk about a referendum.
> 
> As opposed to that, India gave special privileges to kashmiris, that no non Kashmiri can settle in Indian Kashmir. Other than the horrible exodus of Kashmiri pundits by Islamic militants, no ethnic changes happened in Indian Kashmir. So if a referendum is held across Kashmir today, in Pakistani Kashmir it will be Punjabis and sindhis voting, not kashmiris. We kept our promise to kashmiris, you didn't.
> 
> If you want referendum, fulfill the first condition - withdraw all Pakistani forces from Pakistani Kashmir, and hold a referendum under UN mandate. What are you so afraid of, why aren't you doing it?



Gilgit-Baltistan is even facing sectarian violence due to settlement by outsiders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Gigawatt said:


> Gilgit-Baltistan is even facing sectarian violence due to settlement by outsiders.



Abbaiii Afghanistan see aateiiii haiiin.....kaun saa Punjabi yaa Sindhi wahan yeh kaaam ker rahaa haiii ?


----------



## Spring Onion

neutral_person said:


> No we will not hold a referundum. Why? Because we wont, same reason why you wont hold one in Lahore/Karachi/Pak occupied Kashmir/Balochistan/ KPK/ etc. Hold one on all these places one day and we might consider doing the same. Until then buzz off with the same broken record...



 hold your donkey 

For Karachi/Lahore/KPK/Balcohistan you need to first hold refrendum in North East , oh wait Telangana needs a separate status as well dahhh. These are Pakistani areas under International laws/rules and regulations . 


Now coming back to the disputed area well If kashmir was that pro-India you would have held referendum there. you know well that Its not part of India at all


----------



## doppelganger

Armstrong said:


> I am not from Mirpur....I'm an ethnic Kashmiri with roots back to Gulmarg !
> 
> Kashmir is a disputed region between India & Pakistan; therefore any decision on its final fate rests with the People of the State of Jammu & Kashmir no matter how real or fake they maybe in an ethnic sense irrespective of the fact whether they are in Pakistani administered Kashmir or Indian Occupied Kashmir !



Look brother, whether you are a Kashmiri by heritage or history is not the question. The final fate of Jammu and Kashmir does rest with the people of Jammu and Kashmir. As the final fate of Kerala rests with the people of Kerala. As the final fate of Arunachal Pradesh rests with the people of Arunachal Pradesh. As the final fate of. Cchoro. I think you got the idea. The final fates of all these peoples over and above what they decide for themselves finally rests with the people of India. Who collectively decide the fate of India. Just a short pointer as to how we operate, my Kashmiri brother.


----------



## Spring Onion

neutral_person said:


> If you guys care about Kashmiris so much, why dont you hold a referendum on your part of Kashmir? I already know at least one guy in this very forum and thread (XTREME) who wants to seperate "Azad Kashmir" from Pakistan. Hold a referendum if you want to that badly, and you might be surprised at the results yourself



Sure. we are ready to do that. Its their choice. But before we do that Indian occupied Kashmir must be liberated and a referendum be held there so that the two parts get united and form an Independent Country if Kashmiris want that


----------



## neutral_person

Armstrong said:


> I am not from Mirpur....I'm an ethnic Kashmiri with roots back to Gulmarg !
> 
> Kashmir is a disputed region between India & Pakistan; therefore any decision on its final fate rests with the People of the State of Jammu & Kashmir no matter how real or fake they maybe in an ethnic sense irrespective of the fact whether they are in Pakistani administered Kashmir or Indian Occupied Kashmir !



Maybe I have not been clear, so let me clear some confusions you seem to be having. I wasnt talking about Kashmiris in an ethnic sense, I was talking about them in a geographical sense. To me Kashmiris are people living in the part of the Kashmir Valley, not people who have ancestral roots there, or lived there once upon a time and now have nothing to do with it. My ancestors belonged to Lahore before partition, but that does not make it such that I get to have a say in the political future of Lahore anymore, since I dont live there, pay taxes there, or have anything anymore to do with the place. So yes, you and the Mirpuri guy do not count as Indian Kashmiris in my book, what you do with Pak Kashmir I could care less about.

As for the disputed part, well you are correct if we were living in 1947 according to the British Partition Plans, where all states except Bengal and Punjab were to join either India or Pak or stay independent. But then again, The whole state of J&K was supposed to stay independent, until a invasion was plotted by the then GoP, not to mention subsequent wars and still ongoing terror tactics. So yes, a lot of things have happened since 1947, most of it initiated by Pak, so your views are no longer relevant today in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Armstrong said:


> Abbaiii Afghanistan see aateiiii haiiin.....kaun saa Punjabi yaa Sindhi wahan yeh kaaam ker rahaa haiii ?



Most of them from FATA/Pakhtunkhwa. After Karakorum highway completed many ousiders settled in GB giving rise to sectarian conflict in GB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

doppelganger said:


> Look brother, whether you are a Kashmiri by heritage or history is not the question. The final fate of Jammu and Kashmir does rest with the people of Jammu and Kashmir. As the final fate of Kerala rests with the people of Kerala. As the final fate of Arunachal Pradesh rests with the people of Arunachal Pradesh. As the final fate of. Cchoro. I think you got the idea. The final fates of all these peoples over and above what they decide for themselves finally rests with the people of India. Who collectively decide the fate of India. Just a short pointer as to how we operate, my Kashmiri brother.



Kashmir is NOT part of India so NO indian can decide about is fate.

Lets the People of Kashmir decide that. Hold referendum if they want to remain with India then be it we have no objection and wont have. 

Indians claim over and over again that majority in J&K favour India if that is so then why you are afraid of holding referendum there?


----------



## KRAIT

*Great video on diversifying Kashmir's economy from Tourism. Steps and area od focus to improve Kashmir's economic condition.
*

The Big Picture - Reviving Kashmir's economy - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## janon

Spring Onion said:


> hold your donkey
> 
> For Karachi/Lahore/KPK/Balcohistan you need to first hold refrendum in North East , oh wait Telangana needs a separate status as well dahhh. These are Pakistani areas under International laws/rules and regulations .
> 
> 
> Now coming back to the disputed area well If kashmir was that pro-India you would have held referendum there. you know well that Its not part of India at all



Don't be stupid. Telengana wants to be a separate state, for better administrative purposes. It doesn't want to be separate from India or need a separate status. Don't talk about things you don't know.

Anyway we will hold referendum as soon as you fulfill the first step, as agreed. Withdraw your forces from Pakistan Kashmir. If you do that, we will hold a referendum. Now who is stopping you? Who is stopping you? Who is stopping you?

LOL. Pathetic how some Pakistanis keep braying about the UN "referendum" without any idea of what it involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Gigawatt said:


> Most of them from FATA/Pakhtunkhwa. After Karakorum highway completed many ousiders settled in GB giving rise to sectarian conflict in GB.



STFU No one from FATA Live there.

There people are indeginous and have their own languages.


----------



## Armstrong

Gigawatt said:


> Most of them from FATA/Pakhtunkhwa. After Karakorum highway completed many ousiders settled in GB giving rise to sectarian conflict in GB.



You make this as we go along...don't you ?  

They're from Afghanistan...KPK is free from terrorist havens per se its the border areas with Afghanistan that are troublesome for us ! Why do you think they (the Afghans) caught that TTP schumuk in Afghanistan instead of Pakistan ? Because the Swat Operation & the ensuing Operations in Pakistan's Tribal Areas cleared them out & sent the boys across the Durand Line....unfortunately we can't pursue them !


----------



## neutral_person

Spring Onion said:


> Kashmir is NOT part of India so NO indian can decide about is fate.
> 
> Lets the People of Kashmir decide that. Hold referendum if they want to remain with India then be it we have no objection and wont have.
> 
> Indians claim over and over again that majority in J&K favour India if that is so then why you are afraid of holding referendum there?



How many times do you need to hear that India will never let go off Kashmir? Like ever? Would really letting you hear it one more time make you feel better? Because I will say it just for you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

janon said:


> Don't be stupid. Telengana wants to be a separate state, for better administrative purposes. It doesn't want to be separate from India or need a separate status. Don't talk about things you don't know.[/.QUOTE]
> 
> mewooo and how do Lahore/Islamabad/KP wants independent and not administrative purpose status?
> 
> You Indians are idiots to core when you demand that Pakistan should hold referendum in Lahore .
> 
> and oh as far the Telangana well you colonal mindset Bharatis are even afraid to grant separate statud to Telangana even on administrative basis.
> 
> seems too many Thackrays at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway we will hold referendum as soon as you fulfill the first step, as agreed. Withdraw your forces from Pakistan Kashmir. If you do that, we will hold a referendum. Now who is stopping you? Who is stopping you? Who is stopping you?
> 
> LOL. Pathetic how some Pakistanis keep braying about the UN "referendum" without any idea of what it involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first step was not only involving Pakistan but also Endia.
> 
> Both have to withdraw at the same time. you dont have balls to do that
Click to expand...


----------



## doppelganger

Spring Onion said:


> Kashmir is NOT part of India so NO indian can decide about is fate.
> 
> Lets the People of Kashmir decide that. Hold referendum if they want to remain with India then be it we have no objection and wont have.
> 
> Indians claim over and over again that majority in J&K favour India if that is so then why you are afraid of holding referendum there?



Jammu and Kashmir is very much a state of India. With free and fair elections. Administrative service. Police and Civil machinery. And all under the writ of the Indian state. I am not understanding you?

P.S. Telangana is a largely Hindu movement for cleaning up Andhra Pradesh politics of foreign influence. JFYI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

neutral_person said:


> Maybe I have not been clear, so let me clear some confusions you seem to be having. I wasnt talking about Kashmiris in an ethnic sense, I was talking about them in a geographical sense. To me Kashmiris are people living in the part of the Kashmir Valley, not people who have ancestral roots there, or lived there once upon a time and now have nothing to do with it. My ancestors belonged to Lahore before partition, but that does not make it such that I get to have a say in the political future of Lahore anymore, since I dont live there, pay taxes there, or have anything anymore to do with the place. So yes, you and the Mirpuri guy do not count as Indian Kashmiris in my book, what you do with Pak Kashmir I could care less about.
> 
> As for the disputed part, well you are correct if we were living in 1947 according to the British Partition Plans, where all states except Bengal and Punjab were to join either India or Pak or stay independent. But then again, The whole state of J&K was supposed to stay independent, until a invasion was plotted by the then GoP, not to mention subsequent wars and still ongoing terror tactics. So yes, a lot of things have happened since 1947, most of it initiated by Pak, so your views are no longer relevant today in my opinion.



Kashmiris are Kashmiris. Period ! No amount of clever play with words can wish away the disputed region of the Princely State of Jammu & Kashmir that remains divided between India, Pakistan & partly China. The Lahore analogy is beyond moronic for Lahore is not part of the same political paradigm as J&K is & therefore any political future of J&K would involve Kashmiris - from both sides - to decide on its fate as a whole. 

Your opinion is duly noted & the exaggerations, omissions & fallacious analogies are duly chuckled at !


----------



## Spring Onion

neutral_person said:


> How many times do you need to hear that India will never let go off Kashmir? Like ever? Would really letting you hear it one more time make you feel better? Because I will say it just for you...



You can say whatever you want the reality is that Bharatis even dont know what areas constitute J&K.


----------



## neutral_person

Armstrong said:


> Your opinion is duly noted & the exaggerations, omissions & fallacious analogies are duly chuckled at !



Likewise...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

doppelganger said:


> Jammu and Kashmir is very much a state of India. With free and fair elections. Administrative service. Police and Civil machinery. And all under the writ of the Indian state. I am not understanding you?



fair and free  

mass graves in Kashmir , the recent stone pelting movement even by Kashmiri women proves how much J&K is state of India.





> P.S. Telangana is a largely Hindu movement for cleaning up Andhra Pradesh politics of foreign influence.



foreign influence  from mars? why people are burning themself for Telangana


----------



## Ayush

very good news.

nice pics @janon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Spring Onion said:


> You can say whatever you want the reality is that Bharatis even dont know what areas constitute J&K.



I will agree on this personally. I did not know about Gilgit, Baltistan and all till I joined here. We always studied these referred to as Pakistan Occupied Kashmir.


----------



## Jade

Spring Onion said:


> Sure. we are ready to do that. Its their choice. But before we do that Indian occupied Kashmir must be liberated and a referendum be held there so that the two parts get united and form an Independent Country if Kashmiris want that



No if and buts, if you care so much about Kashmiris, then hold a referendum. We are evil Hindus. Force us to conduct a referendum by holding one yourself by gaining moral high ground in front of international community and UN. But don't give as alibi such as uniting two parts. The thing is Pakistanis dont care about Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Even people in South pelts stone. That's what they do at max. 

Tourism is already on rise in Kashmir. People are bored with Pakistan's role in terrorism in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neutral_person

Spring Onion said:


> You can say whatever you want the reality is that Bharatis even dont know what areas constitute J&K.



Oh we know. We know legally Jammu, Ladakh and Kashmir are part of an Indian state called J&K, while other areas like Gilgit, parts of Fata and other areas like Mirpur are our lands which are currently occupied by Pak Army, but we will get them back one day I am sure of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

KRAIT said:


> Even people in South pelts stone. That's what they do at max.
> 
> Tourism is already on rise in Kashmir. People are bored with Pakistan's role in terrorism in Kashmir.



Chal Bakwaas naa kaaar !  

Aur sunaaa hows Uncle ? Hows Aunty's health ? And hows the job treating you ?


----------



## INDIC

Spring Onion said:


> STFU No one from FATA Live there.
> 
> There people are indeginous and have their own languages.



Oh really, 
Apart from outside settlement in GB, lots of Mirpuris made to settle in UK so that Pakistan could exploit their natural resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

neutral_person said:


> Oh we know. We know legally Jammu, Ladakh and Kashmir are part of an Indian state called J&K, while other areas like Gilgit, parts of Fata and other areas like Mirpur are our lands which are currently occupied by Pak Army, but we will get them back one day I am sure of.



"l"  you get the bamboo the biggest one from FATA try it


----------



## doppelganger

Spring Onion said:


> fair and free
> 
> mass graves in Kashmir , the recent stone pelting movement even by Kashmiri women proves how much J&K is state of India.



Sir in our democracy we have the right to protest. If stones are pelted, then our police use lathis. Sometimes teargas. Or water cannon. Only in extreme circumstances our police do firing. Like happened against some villagers in Maharashtra recently. Then also 1 or 2 people are killed before the mob stops rampaging and disperses. How can 1 or 2 protesters dead constitute mass graves? What are the remaining graves filled with?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neutral_person

Spring Onion said:


> "l"  you get the bamboo the biggest one from FATA try it



Wasnt Baccha Khan or some pro-India guy from that area before 47?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

KRAIT said:


> Even people in South pelts stone. That's what they do at max.
> 
> Tourism is already on rise in Kashmir. People are bored with Pakistan's role in terrorism in Kashmir.



South Indians pelting stones at ??


----------



## Ayush

Spring Onion said:


> All Indian claims will be tested only when you hold a referendum.
> 
> by what you claim it seems that J&K supports India if so then why Indians are afraid of holding referendum?
> 
> you guys know very well that you will lose simple as that.
> 
> as for the BSF jobs well good Kashmiris should join and infiltrate the BSF and then kill each and every BSF terrorist



you are quite right,had pakistan moved its soldiers out of *** in 1947,and then if we had a referendum,then who knows,the whole of kashmir may have been yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@Shivani Malhotra : Hello, behan !  

@Punjabbi Munda : Hello, Sir Jee !  

@ShadowFaux : Hello, Gimli here !  

@Ayush : Abbaiii tujhee sharam touuu nahin ayeee.....PDF pe beeithh beeith kar pichliii Girl Friend gawaii thiiii aurrr ubbbb yeh waliiii bhiii haath se jaiii giii !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Jade said:


> No if and buts, if you care so much about Kashmiris, then hold a referendum. We are evil Hindus. Force us to conduct a referendum by holding one yourself by gaining moral high ground in front of international community and UN. But don't give as alibi such as uniting two parts. The thing is Pakistanis dont care about Kashmir.



They only care about water. When Pakistani says Jugular vein it only means Jammu and Kashmir's rivers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Ayush said:


> you are quite right,had pakistan *moved its soldiers out of **** in 1947,and then if we had a referendum,then who knows,the whole of kashmir may have been yours.



Moved its soldiers out of arse ?  

Saleiiii Lahore aa keeeh bol yeee ! 



Gigawatt said:


> They only care about water. When Pakistani says Jugular vein it only means Jammu and Kashmir's rivers.



Sarkeeiii Sarkeiii Jaandiyeee mutyaareiii niii....paaaniii daaa khuttt piyaa niii bankeiii nareiii niiiii - Bohat Khoobsoorat haiii !


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

Armstrong said:


> @Shivani Malhotra : Hello, behan !
> 
> @Punjabbi Munda : Hello, Sir Jee !
> 
> @ShadowFaux : Hello, Gimli here !
> 
> @Ayush : Abbaiii tujhee sharam touuu nahin ayeee.....PDF pe beeithh beeith kar pichliii Girl Friend gawaii thiiii aurrr ubbbb yeh waliiii bhiii haath se jaiii giii !



Hello Bhaiya  Kaise hai aap ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

doppelganger said:


> Sir in our democracy we have the right to protest. If stones are pelted, then our police use lathis. Sometimes teargas. Or water cannon. Only in extreme circumstances our police do firing. Like happened against some villagers in Maharashtra recently. Then also 1 or 2 people are killed before the mob stops rampaging and disperses. How can 1 or 2 protesters dead constitute mass graves? What are the remaining graves filled with?



In J&K Indians occupied terrorist army is killing civilians without any restrain .

protest or no protest the mass graves in IOK kashmir speaks volum for Indian terrorism there.

The mass graves of Kashmir

*
For 22 years this contested region has endured a regime of torture and disappeared civilians. Now a local laywer is discovering their unmarked graves and challenging India's abuses*


One sodden evening in April 2010, an Indian army major from the 4 Rajputana Rifles arrived at a remote police post where the mountains gather in a half-hitch around Kashmir, India's northernmost state. Major Opinder Singh "seemed in a hurry", a duty policeman recalled. Up in the heights of the Pir Panjal range, down through which the major had descended, it was snowing and his boots let in water. "The officer reported that the previous night his men had killed three Pakistani terrorists who had crossed over into our Machil sector," the policeman recalled. "Where are the bodies?" the policeman had asked, filling in a First Information Report that started a criminal enquiry. "They were buried where they were shot," the major retorted, before taking off in his jeep.

"It was not unusual," the policeman later told investigators, when questioned as to why he had not insisted on viewing the corpses or checking the identities. Kashmir had been in turmoil since Partition in 1947 and on a virtual war footing for the past two decades, with some estimates placing the dead at 70,000. Strung with razor wire and anti-missile netting, the state had been transformed into one of the most militarised places on earth, with one Indian paramilitary or soldier stationed for every 17 residents. The Pakistani intelligence services and military trained and funded a legion of irregulars, who infiltrated over the mountains to kick-start a full-blown insurgency in 1989, keeping the Indian-ruled portion of the Muslim-majority state permanently alight.

Once picture-perfect, a place of pilgrimage for backpackers and mystics of all religions, Kashmir had become one of the most beautiful and dangerous frontlines in the world. Machil, the sector in which Singh had sprung his operation, was especially treacherous, consisting of a clutch of isolated villages strung along the Line of Control (LoC), a high-altitude ceasefire line that had split Kashmir in 1972. Up here in the thin air, India had created a fearsome barrier, made lethal with the help of Israeli technology, a partially electrified series of fences connected to motion detectors, surrounded by a heavily mined no-man's land.

On 30 April, 2010, an armed forces spokesman in Srinagar, Kashmir's summer capital, confirmed Singh's story. "Three militants have been killed in a shootout," said Lieutenant Colonel JS Brar, detailing how three AK-47s, one Pakistani pistol, ammunition, cigarettes, chocolates, dates, two water bottles, a Kenwood radio and 1,000 Pakistani rupees had been recovered. The standard-issue infiltration kit. The corpseless triple-death inquiry was an open and shut case.

However, a few days later, at Panzalla police station, 30 miles from Machil, a simple missing case was causing everyone problems. Three Kashmiri families from nearby Nadihal village had turned up to report the disappearance of their sons: Mohammad, 19, Riyaz, 20, and Shahzad, 27, an apple farmer, a herder and a labourer. They had not seen them since 28 April and would not be calmed by detectives. Soon, their appeals drew the attention of Kashmir's most dogged human rights lawyer, Parvez Imroz, whose response to what would become known as the "Machil Encounter" was about to create a watershed in Kashmir.
Dressed in the uniform of the Kashmiri bar, a crisp white shirt and sombre morning suit, over the past two decades Imroz had become a fixture at the high court in Srinagar, filing thousands of habeas corpus actions (which literally translates as "produce the bodies") on behalf of families who claimed their relatives had vanished while in the custody of the Indian security forces.

These actions rarely succeeded, the Indian army insisting that the missing had flitted over the LoC to Pakistan, recalling historic scenes at the start of the insurgency that terrified New Delhi, when tens of thousands of young Kashmiris jumped aboard buses manned by youthful conductors shouting: "Pakistan, Pakistan here we come." But what the writs did achieve was to create a paper trail from which Imroz was able to estimate that 8,000 Kashmiri non-combatants had vanished from army custody in a state the size of Ireland &#8211; four times more than disappeared under Pinochet in Chile. "The military grip has been suffocating," he told the Guardian, "and making someone vanish sows far more fear than spilling their blood".

Imroz had spent much of his career facing down security forces protected by specially drafted laws. Under the Armed Forces Special Powers Act, soldiers and paramilitaries enjoy total immunity from prosecution, unless the ministry of defence sanction their trial. Using new Right to Information (RTI) laws, Imroz obtained confirmation that despite the fact that hundreds of soldiers stood accused of murder, rape and torture, not a single case had proceeded. In contrast, Kashmiri citizens are dealt with using the Jammu & Kashmir Public Safety Act, under which they can be jailed, preventively, for two years, if deemed likely to commit subversive acts in the future, with an estimated 20,000 detained, according to Human Rights Watch.

Imroz's campaigning achieved other things. He caught the attention of the UN, and this year Christof Heyns, a special rapporteur on extrajudicial executions, warned India that all of these draconian laws had no place in a functioning democracy and should be scrapped. The price for confronting the security forces and the militants they faced down was severe. In 1992, Imroz mourned the loss of his Hindu mentor, an activist who was gunned down by Muslim insurgents. Three years later, Imroz was driving home from court when he felt a cold draught grip his chest. "I slumped over the wheel, inexplicably," he recalled. Bystanders who came to his rescue told him he had been shot. A militant group later claimed it was a case of mistaken identity. In 1996, the Indian army abducted Imroz's friend and fellow lawyer, Jalil Andrabi, whose mutilated body was found after three weeks. Imroz shut himself off. For years he refused to marry or have children, worried they would be targeted. In 2002, his accomplished protégé, Khurram Parvez, a young Kashmiri graduate, was badly injured in an IED attack that killed his driver and a female colleague, Asiya Jeelani. Two years after that, a gunman posing as a client, shot dead another of Imroz's legal allies. In 2005, when Imroz was awarded the Ludovic-Trarieux International Human Rights Prize, first given to Nelson Mandela, he was unable to accept it in person as India declined to issue him a passport.

But Imroz's reputation began to build in the countryside, from where terrified villagers travelled to besiege his rickety chambers on the Bund, in central Srinagar, carrying with them stories. In 2008, these accounts enabled the lawyer to make his greatest discovery. While surveying disappearance cases in villages across two of Kashmir's 23 districts, including Baramulla, from where the three Nadihal men would vanish in 2010, villagers showed him a hitherto unknown network of unmarked and mass graves: muddy pits and mossy mounds, pock-marking pine forests and orchards. According to eyewitnesses, all had been dug under the gaze of the Indian security forces and all contained the bodies of local men. Some were fresh, others decayed, hinting at a covert slaughter that went back many years.

Imroz widened his search, mapping almost 1,000 locations. He was shocked by the implications. Indian law requires that the police probe every violent death and that corpses be identified.* But in the village of Bimyar, white-haired Atta Muhammad Khan came forward to describe how he had been forced to inter 203 unidentified bodies under cover of the night &#8211; men whose identities and crimes were unstated. "Some corpses were disfigured. Others were burnt. We did not ask questions." It was a similar story in Kichama village, where the lawyer mapped 235 unmarked graves and in Bijhama, where 200 more unidentified corpses had been interred. In Srinagar, Imroz's team alerted the government's State Human Rights Commission (SHRC). "We suspected the missing of Kashmir were buried at these secret sites," he said, publishing a report, Facts Under Ground.*An official response came two months later, just after 10pm on 30 June, 2008. Imroz had at last married Rukhsana, a business woman, and they now had two children, his daughter Zeenish, 12, and a boy, Tauqir, aged seven. The family lived in Kralpora, a tree-lined suburb eight miles from Srinagar city centre. No one called round on the offchance. Rukhsana heard a rap at the door and glanced outside to see that their security lights had been smashed. "I knew what this meant," she said, the door knock immediately conjuring memories of murdered friends. Imroz ran to the back of the house and shouted for his brother, Sheikh Mushtaq Ahmad, who lived next door.

As Ahmad emerged with a torch, a shot was fired, narrowly missing his son. A stranger screamed: "Put that light out." Then, a grenade exploded, shrapnel pitting the front door. Tear gas shells followed, waking neighbours who unlocked the village mosque. The imam mobilised residents to surround Imroz's house, as an armoured vehicle and two jeeps from the paramilitary Central Reserve Police Force and police Special Task Force, took off. "They had come to kill us," Rukhsana recalled. "We need protection," she said. Who do you need protection from, I asked her. "From our own government of course. It's jungle law."
After the attack, Human Rights Watch called on India to "protect Parvez Imroz, an award-winning human rights lawyer" and his case was raised in the European parliament. His family pleaded for him to quit. "I was terrified," the lawyer conceded. "I was starting to have horrible dreams. But being silent is a crime."

Imroz and his team redoubled their efforts, spreading their net across 55 villages in three districts, Bandipora, Baramulla and Kupwara. An ad-hoc inquiry run by volunteers and funded by donations saw the number of unmarked and mass graves mapped rise to 2,700. Inside them were 2,943 bodies; 80% of them unidentified. "These were hellish images from a war that no one has ever reported," said Imroz. "We suspected this to be prima-facie evidence of war crimes," he added. "Who are the dead, how did they die, in whose hands and who interred them?"

The SHRC finally agreed to an inquiry. Soon, it had its work cut out. Using RTI laws, the police were forced to concede that they had lodged 2,683 cases for the covertly interred in just three districts. And a new deposition submitted by Imroz's field workers covering two more districts, Rajoori and Poonch, mapped 3,844 more unmarked and mass graves, taking the total number to more than 6,000. There are still another 16 districts yet to be surveyed, leaving Imroz to wonder how many violent deaths and surreptitious burials have been concealed across Kashmir. Finally, last September, the SHRC made an announcement, stating that Imroz's discovery was correct: "There is every possibility that unidentified dead bodies buried in various unmarked graves &#8230; may contain the victims of enforced disappearances." The UN weighed in this year, a report to the Human Rights Council warning India of its obligations under human rights treaties and laws. Kashmiri families had a "right to know the truth" and that "when the disappeared person is found to be dead, the right &#8230; to have the remains of their loved one returned to them, and to dispose of those remains according to their own tradition, religion or culture".

After the Nadihal men disappeared, Imroz's field worker, Parvaiz Matta, travelled to the village. He found an eyewitness, Fayaz Wani, a close friend of the missing men. Wani finally revealed the Indian army had offered the men jobs, in a deal brokered by a Special Police Officer (SPO), who had given them a sum equivalent to £7 each, "as a show of good will", before taking them to a remote army camp in Machil.

The families of the missing men filed a complaint against the SPO, Bashir Lone. "This man broke down, admitting his role, claiming that nine soldiers at a remote army camp had shot the three men, so they could claim reward money," Matta said. (The army routinely gives financial rewards to soldiers who kill militants.) On 28 May, 2010, three bodies were exhumed from unmarked graves close to the camp, some of those already mapped by Imroz, and in which the government said were foreign fighters. Their families identified Shahzad, Riyaz and Mohammad by their clothes.

The Nadihal cash-for-killing story and news of a legion of unidentified dead lying in unmarked graves, sent hundreds of thousands of demonstrators on to the streets in the summer of 2010. Sensing the building anger, the army and central government in New Delhi promised an inquiry, offering, without irony, talks to anyone in Kashmir "who renounced violence". However, when no answers came, Kashmir went into convulsions, as crowds of youths armed with stones ambushed soldiers, police and paramilitaries who returned fire with live rounds. I arrived in Kashmir shortly after. More than 100 demonstrators had been killed, many of them children. International news channels briefly took an interest, asking if Kashmir was experiencing its own Arab Spring. But the cameras left quickly, as a vicious crackdown began clearing the streets: the government's own statistics showing that more than 5,300 Kashmiri youths, many of them children, were arrested.

*In 2011, Imroz went to work again, investigating how India had restored the peace, and I shadowed him. He took statements from those who had been released and the families of those still incarcerated. "The affidavits made for chilling reading," he said. The majority of youths alleged torture, with independent medical examinations confirming that many had their fingernails pulled and bones crushed. One teenage prisoner told the Guardian: "The police started on our hands and fingers, breaking them with gun *****, and by the end when tears were streaming down our faces, we were hung by our ankles and had chilli rubbed in our wounds." Others claimed to have petrol funnelled into their rectums. One group alleged in court that they were forced to sodomise each other, while a police cameraman filmed.*This year, Imroz and his field workers widened the research to commence the first state-wide inquiry into the use of torture. Their findings will go to the UN and to Human Rights Watch later this summer but a draft seen by the Guardian suggests that not only is torture endemic, it is systemic. In one cluster of 50 villages, more than 2,000 extreme cases of torture were documented, any of which would kick-start an SHRC inquiry, and all of which left victims maimed and psychologically scarred. Methods included branding, electric shocks, simulated drowning, striping flesh with razor blades and piping petrol into anuses.

This work suggests that the statewide ratio for Kashmiris who have experienced torture is one in six. "For the 50 villages, in this small snapshot, we located 50 centres run by the army and paramilitaries in which torture had been practised," Imroz said. The methods, language and even the architecture of the torture chambers are identical. "What we are looking at is not a few errant officers." Files released under RTI laws show how these practises go back to 1989. These documents, seen by the Guardian, also reveal horrific practises, including one sizeable cluster, confidentially probed by the government itself, where men from the Border Security Force (BSF) lopped off the limbs of suspects and fed prisoners with their own flesh.

The Guardian traced one of the victims, a shepherd Qalandar Khatana, 45. Hobbling on crutches, bandages covering his ankles, both feet having been sawn off, he recalled: "I was held down, a BSF trooper produced a knife and then I passed out as the blood gushed from me." His file says a government investigator confirmed the story and produced eyewitnesses.

*Another villager, Nasir Sheikh, a carpenter, who lost both legs below the knee and one hand, added: "The smell was of death &#8211; urine, ****, sweat. You knew you were about to be slowly murdered. It was like being thrown down a well where no one can hear you scream." His file confirms the story and suggests that compensation be paid. The UN special rapporteur on torture has been refused entry to Kashmir since 1993. Domestic legislation to outlaw torture has stalled. "When will the world start asking as tough questions of India as it is of Syria?" Imroz asked. "Or are we Kashmiris invisible?"*
The mass graves of Kashmir | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Armstrong

Shivani Malhotra said:


> Hello Bhaiya  Kaise hai aap ?



Behan Kashmir nahin deiteiii tou Kashmir janeiii kaa permit hiii deiii douuu.....apnaa ancestral village deekhnaa haiii !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

neutral_person said:


> Wasnt Baccha Khan or some pro-India guy from that area before 47?



 NO he was NOT from FATA. And we have kicked his @$$ back to his hindutva masters and we had joined PAKISTAN


----------



## XTREME

Armstrong said:


> Yaaraaa they didn't even give my Grandpa an AJK Nationality despite us being Butt Sahiban back to Gulmarg with family on the other side....kahaaa prove karoooo ! Mein kahaaan seehh prove kartaaaa.....Nihariii kiiii deeigggh rakhhh deiteiii touuu prove bhiii ho jataaaa par documents mein kahan se laoooon !



Yara patwari ke pass jao, us ke paas saare documents hote hain, shayad koe chance ban jaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> Moved its soldiers out of arse ?
> 
> Saleiiii Lahore aa keeeh bol yeee !
> 
> 
> 
> Sarkeeiii Sarkeiii Jaandiyeee mutyaareiii niii....paaaniii daaa khuttt piyaa niii bankeiii nareiii niiiii - Bohat Khoobsoorat haiii !



no it is not arse but ***.

main kyun aaun lahore??tu aa ja amritsar ya mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

Armstrong said:


> Behan Kashmir nahin deiteiii tou Kashmir janeiii kaa permit hiii deiii douuu.....apnaa ancestral village deekhnaa haiii !



Bhaiya kisne kaha tha sarhad paar bhagne ko haan  apna mulq apna hi hota hai, ab yaad sata rahi hai na..hae kuch time mai ek campaign chalta hai kashmirio ko vapas bulane ka jo sarhad paar bhag gaye the.Agli baar aapka naam add karwad dungi..Khush chalo ab smile karo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Gigawatt said:


> They only care about water. When Pakistani says Jugular vein it only means Jammu and Kashmir's rivers.



bhenssss just like bharatis say that take Kashmiris , kill kashmiris and keep Kashmir


----------



## doppelganger

Spring Onion said:


> In J&K Indians occupied terrorist army is killing civilians without any restrain .
> 
> protest or no protest the mass graves in IOK kashmir speaks volum for Indian terrorism there.
> 
> The mass graves of Kashmir
> 
> *
> For 22 years this contested region has endured a regime of torture and disappeared civilians. Now a local laywer is discovering their unmarked graves and challenging India's abuses*
> 
> 
> One sodden evening in April 2010, an Indian army major from the 4 Rajputana Rifles arrived at a remote police post where the mountains gather in a half-hitch around Kashmir, India's northernmost state. Major Opinder Singh "seemed in a hurry", a duty policeman recalled. Up in the heights of the Pir Panjal range, down through which the major had descended, it was snowing and his boots let in water. "The officer reported that the previous night his men had killed three Pakistani terrorists who had crossed over into our Machil sector," the policeman recalled. "Where are the bodies?" the policeman had asked, filling in a First Information Report that started a criminal enquiry. "They were buried where they were shot," the major retorted, before taking off in his jeep.
> 
> "It was not unusual," the policeman later told investigators, when questioned as to why he had not insisted on viewing the corpses or checking the identities. Kashmir had been in turmoil since Partition in 1947 and on a virtual war footing for the past two decades, with some estimates placing the dead at 70,000. Strung with razor wire and anti-missile netting, the state had been transformed into one of the most militarised places on earth, with one Indian paramilitary or soldier stationed for every 17 residents. The Pakistani intelligence services and military trained and funded a legion of irregulars, who infiltrated over the mountains to kick-start a full-blown insurgency in 1989, keeping the Indian-ruled portion of the Muslim-majority state permanently alight.
> 
> Once picture-perfect, a place of pilgrimage for backpackers and mystics of all religions, Kashmir had become one of the most beautiful and dangerous frontlines in the world. Machil, the sector in which Singh had sprung his operation, was especially treacherous, consisting of a clutch of isolated villages strung along the Line of Control (LoC), a high-altitude ceasefire line that had split Kashmir in 1972. Up here in the thin air, India had created a fearsome barrier, made lethal with the help of Israeli technology, a partially electrified series of fences connected to motion detectors, surrounded by a heavily mined no-man's land.
> 
> On 30 April, 2010, an armed forces spokesman in Srinagar, Kashmir's summer capital, confirmed Singh's story. "Three militants have been killed in a shootout," said Lieutenant Colonel JS Brar, detailing how three AK-47s, one Pakistani pistol, ammunition, cigarettes, chocolates, dates, two water bottles, a Kenwood radio and 1,000 Pakistani rupees had been recovered. The standard-issue infiltration kit. The corpseless triple-death inquiry was an open and shut case.
> 
> However, a few days later, at Panzalla police station, 30 miles from Machil, a simple missing case was causing everyone problems. Three Kashmiri families from nearby Nadihal village had turned up to report the disappearance of their sons: Mohammad, 19, Riyaz, 20, and Shahzad, 27, an apple farmer, a herder and a labourer. They had not seen them since 28 April and would not be calmed by detectives. Soon, their appeals drew the attention of Kashmir's most dogged human rights lawyer, Parvez Imroz, whose response to what would become known as the "Machil Encounter" was about to create a watershed in Kashmir.
> Dressed in the uniform of the Kashmiri bar, a crisp white shirt and sombre morning suit, over the past two decades Imroz had become a fixture at the high court in Srinagar, filing thousands of habeas corpus actions (which literally translates as "produce the bodies") on behalf of families who claimed their relatives had vanished while in the custody of the Indian security forces.
> 
> These actions rarely succeeded, the Indian army insisting that the missing had flitted over the LoC to Pakistan, recalling historic scenes at the start of the insurgency that terrified New Delhi, when tens of thousands of young Kashmiris jumped aboard buses manned by youthful conductors shouting: "Pakistan, Pakistan here we come." But what the writs did achieve was to create a paper trail from which Imroz was able to estimate that 8,000 Kashmiri non-combatants had vanished from army custody in a state the size of Ireland  four times more than disappeared under Pinochet in Chile. "The military grip has been suffocating," he told the Guardian, "and making someone vanish sows far more fear than spilling their blood".
> 
> Imroz had spent much of his career facing down security forces protected by specially drafted laws. Under the Armed Forces Special Powers Act, soldiers and paramilitaries enjoy total immunity from prosecution, unless the ministry of defence sanction their trial. Using new Right to Information (RTI) laws, Imroz obtained confirmation that despite the fact that hundreds of soldiers stood accused of murder, rape and torture, not a single case had proceeded. In contrast, Kashmiri citizens are dealt with using the Jammu & Kashmir Public Safety Act, under which they can be jailed, preventively, for two years, if deemed likely to commit subversive acts in the future, with an estimated 20,000 detained, according to Human Rights Watch.
> 
> Imroz's campaigning achieved other things. He caught the attention of the UN, and this year Christof Heyns, a special rapporteur on extrajudicial executions, warned India that all of these draconian laws had no place in a functioning democracy and should be scrapped. The price for confronting the security forces and the militants they faced down was severe. In 1992, Imroz mourned the loss of his Hindu mentor, an activist who was gunned down by Muslim insurgents. Three years later, Imroz was driving home from court when he felt a cold draught grip his chest. "I slumped over the wheel, inexplicably," he recalled. Bystanders who came to his rescue told him he had been shot. A militant group later claimed it was a case of mistaken identity. In 1996, the Indian army abducted Imroz's friend and fellow lawyer, Jalil Andrabi, whose mutilated body was found after three weeks. Imroz shut himself off. For years he refused to marry or have children, worried they would be targeted. In 2002, his accomplished protégé, Khurram Parvez, a young Kashmiri graduate, was badly injured in an IED attack that killed his driver and a female colleague, Asiya Jeelani. Two years after that, a gunman posing as a client, shot dead another of Imroz's legal allies. In 2005, when Imroz was awarded the Ludovic-Trarieux International Human Rights Prize, first given to Nelson Mandela, he was unable to accept it in person as India declined to issue him a passport.
> 
> But Imroz's reputation began to build in the countryside, from where terrified villagers travelled to besiege his rickety chambers on the Bund, in central Srinagar, carrying with them stories. In 2008, these accounts enabled the lawyer to make his greatest discovery. While surveying disappearance cases in villages across two of Kashmir's 23 districts, including Baramulla, from where the three Nadihal men would vanish in 2010, villagers showed him a hitherto unknown network of unmarked and mass graves: muddy pits and mossy mounds, pock-marking pine forests and orchards. According to eyewitnesses, all had been dug under the gaze of the Indian security forces and all contained the bodies of local men. Some were fresh, others decayed, hinting at a covert slaughter that went back many years.
> 
> Imroz widened his search, mapping almost 1,000 locations. He was shocked by the implications. Indian law requires that the police probe every violent death and that corpses be identified.* But in the village of Bimyar, white-haired Atta Muhammad Khan came forward to describe how he had been forced to inter 203 unidentified bodies under cover of the night  men whose identities and crimes were unstated. "Some corpses were disfigured. Others were burnt. We did not ask questions." It was a similar story in Kichama village, where the lawyer mapped 235 unmarked graves and in Bijhama, where 200 more unidentified corpses had been interred. In Srinagar, Imroz's team alerted the government's State Human Rights Commission (SHRC). "We suspected the missing of Kashmir were buried at these secret sites," he said, publishing a report, Facts Under Ground.*An official response came two months later, just after 10pm on 30 June, 2008. Imroz had at last married Rukhsana, a business woman, and they now had two children, his daughter Zeenish, 12, and a boy, Tauqir, aged seven. The family lived in Kralpora, a tree-lined suburb eight miles from Srinagar city centre. No one called round on the offchance. Rukhsana heard a rap at the door and glanced outside to see that their security lights had been smashed. "I knew what this meant," she said, the door knock immediately conjuring memories of murdered friends. Imroz ran to the back of the house and shouted for his brother, Sheikh Mushtaq Ahmad, who lived next door.
> 
> As Ahmad emerged with a torch, a shot was fired, narrowly missing his son. A stranger screamed: "Put that light out." Then, a grenade exploded, shrapnel pitting the front door. Tear gas shells followed, waking neighbours who unlocked the village mosque. The imam mobilised residents to surround Imroz's house, as an armoured vehicle and two jeeps from the paramilitary Central Reserve Police Force and police Special Task Force, took off. "They had come to kill us," Rukhsana recalled. "We need protection," she said. Who do you need protection from, I asked her. "From our own government of course. It's jungle law."
> After the attack, Human Rights Watch called on India to "protect Parvez Imroz, an award-winning human rights lawyer" and his case was raised in the European parliament. His family pleaded for him to quit. "I was terrified," the lawyer conceded. "I was starting to have horrible dreams. But being silent is a crime."
> 
> Imroz and his team redoubled their efforts, spreading their net across 55 villages in three districts, Bandipora, Baramulla and Kupwara. An ad-hoc inquiry run by volunteers and funded by donations saw the number of unmarked and mass graves mapped rise to 2,700. Inside them were 2,943 bodies; 80% of them unidentified. "These were hellish images from a war that no one has ever reported," said Imroz. "We suspected this to be prima-facie evidence of war crimes," he added. "Who are the dead, how did they die, in whose hands and who interred them?"
> 
> The SHRC finally agreed to an inquiry. Soon, it had its work cut out. Using RTI laws, the police were forced to concede that they had lodged 2,683 cases for the covertly interred in just three districts. And a new deposition submitted by Imroz's field workers covering two more districts, Rajoori and Poonch, mapped 3,844 more unmarked and mass graves, taking the total number to more than 6,000. There are still another 16 districts yet to be surveyed, leaving Imroz to wonder how many violent deaths and surreptitious burials have been concealed across Kashmir. Finally, last September, the SHRC made an announcement, stating that Imroz's discovery was correct: "There is every possibility that unidentified dead bodies buried in various unmarked graves  may contain the victims of enforced disappearances." The UN weighed in this year, a report to the Human Rights Council warning India of its obligations under human rights treaties and laws. Kashmiri families had a "right to know the truth" and that "when the disappeared person is found to be dead, the right  to have the remains of their loved one returned to them, and to dispose of those remains according to their own tradition, religion or culture".
> 
> After the Nadihal men disappeared, Imroz's field worker, Parvaiz Matta, travelled to the village. He found an eyewitness, Fayaz Wani, a close friend of the missing men. Wani finally revealed the Indian army had offered the men jobs, in a deal brokered by a Special Police Officer (SPO), who had given them a sum equivalent to £7 each, "as a show of good will", before taking them to a remote army camp in Machil.
> 
> The families of the missing men filed a complaint against the SPO, Bashir Lone. "This man broke down, admitting his role, claiming that nine soldiers at a remote army camp had shot the three men, so they could claim reward money," Matta said. (The army routinely gives financial rewards to soldiers who kill militants.) On 28 May, 2010, three bodies were exhumed from unmarked graves close to the camp, some of those already mapped by Imroz, and in which the government said were foreign fighters. Their families identified Shahzad, Riyaz and Mohammad by their clothes.
> 
> The Nadihal cash-for-killing story and news of a legion of unidentified dead lying in unmarked graves, sent hundreds of thousands of demonstrators on to the streets in the summer of 2010. Sensing the building anger, the army and central government in New Delhi promised an inquiry, offering, without irony, talks to anyone in Kashmir "who renounced violence". However, when no answers came, Kashmir went into convulsions, as crowds of youths armed with stones ambushed soldiers, police and paramilitaries who returned fire with live rounds. I arrived in Kashmir shortly after. More than 100 demonstrators had been killed, many of them children. International news channels briefly took an interest, asking if Kashmir was experiencing its own Arab Spring. But the cameras left quickly, as a vicious crackdown began clearing the streets: the government's own statistics showing that more than 5,300 Kashmiri youths, many of them children, were arrested.
> 
> *In 2011, Imroz went to work again, investigating how India had restored the peace, and I shadowed him. He took statements from those who had been released and the families of those still incarcerated. "The affidavits made for chilling reading," he said. The majority of youths alleged torture, with independent medical examinations confirming that many had their fingernails pulled and bones crushed. One teenage prisoner told the Guardian: "The police started on our hands and fingers, breaking them with gun *****, and by the end when tears were streaming down our faces, we were hung by our ankles and had chilli rubbed in our wounds." Others claimed to have petrol funnelled into their rectums. One group alleged in court that they were forced to sodomise each other, while a police cameraman filmed.*This year, Imroz and his field workers widened the research to commence the first state-wide inquiry into the use of torture. Their findings will go to the UN and to Human Rights Watch later this summer but a draft seen by the Guardian suggests that not only is torture endemic, it is systemic. In one cluster of 50 villages, more than 2,000 extreme cases of torture were documented, any of which would kick-start an SHRC inquiry, and all of which left victims maimed and psychologically scarred. Methods included branding, electric shocks, simulated drowning, striping flesh with razor blades and piping petrol into anuses.
> 
> This work suggests that the statewide ratio for Kashmiris who have experienced torture is one in six. "For the 50 villages, in this small snapshot, we located 50 centres run by the army and paramilitaries in which torture had been practised," Imroz said. The methods, language and even the architecture of the torture chambers are identical. "What we are looking at is not a few errant officers." Files released under RTI laws show how these practises go back to 1989. These documents, seen by the Guardian, also reveal horrific practises, including one sizeable cluster, confidentially probed by the government itself, where men from the Border Security Force (BSF) lopped off the limbs of suspects and fed prisoners with their own flesh.
> 
> The Guardian traced one of the victims, a shepherd Qalandar Khatana, 45. Hobbling on crutches, bandages covering his ankles, both feet having been sawn off, he recalled: "I was held down, a BSF trooper produced a knife and then I passed out as the blood gushed from me." His file says a government investigator confirmed the story and produced eyewitnesses.
> 
> *Another villager, Nasir Sheikh, a carpenter, who lost both legs below the knee and one hand, added: "The smell was of death  urine, ****, sweat. You knew you were about to be slowly murdered. It was like being thrown down a well where no one can hear you scream." His file confirms the story and suggests that compensation be paid. The UN special rapporteur on torture has been refused entry to Kashmir since 1993. Domestic legislation to outlaw torture has stalled. "When will the world start asking as tough questions of India as it is of Syria?" Imroz asked. "Or are we Kashmiris invisible?"*
> The mass graves of Kashmir | World news | The Guardian



Sir this is all lies and propaganda to defame India by vested interests. I have been to Kashmir and spoken to Kashmiris and lived there for some time. There are no mass graves. It is all money talking. Money that comes in from outside to keep this fasad alive.


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> @Shivani Malhotra : Hello, behan !
> 
> @Punjabbi Munda : Hello, Sir Jee !
> 
> @ShadowFaux : Hello, Gimli here !
> 
> @Ayush : Abbaiii tujhee sharam touuu nahin ayeee.....PDF pe beeithh beeith kar pichliii Girl Friend gawaii thiiii aurrr ubbbb yeh waliiii bhiii haath se jaiii giii !



yyar,abhi to koi gf nahi hai.sirf pdf par trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

@XTREME : *Xtreme Bhai*, I've got an aunt from Rawalakot & they are Rajputs too !  

But yaar yeh mein pehleii dufaaa suun rahaa hunnn....I've got cousins back in Muzafarabad & they're more Pro Pakistan then I could ever be & thats saying something !  

Aisiiii kiyaa ghaltiyaaan hoiiii hum logooon see that you think along those lines ?


----------



## karan.1970

Ehsan Abbas said:


> DOR SY BILI HEE NAZAR AYE GI TUMAIN MERI JAAN



Paas mat aana.. Shikaar ho jaoge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Spring Onion said:


> NO he was NOT from FATA. And we have kicked his @$$ back to his hindutva masters and we had joined PAKISTAN



I've been planning on visiting Peshawar with my Dad next week ! The last time we came....the people we were staying with didn't let us come to Namak Mandi for security purposes....is it safe these days ? 

Thank You, much obliged !


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> Behan Kashmir nahin deiteiii tou Kashmir janeiii kaa permit hiii deiii douuu.....apnaa ancestral village deekhnaa haiii !



to tu gulmarg se hai.

did you go to pak after partition or did your family settle in AJK(AB KHUSH??) before partition??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

XTREME said:


> Yara patwari ke pass jao, us ke paas saare documents hote hain, shayad koe chance ban jaye



They told my Grandpa ke miyaaan Gulmarg mein jooo property haiii usss ke documents dikhaaooo & my Grandpa was like - Ulluuu kee patehiii....if it were that easy coming out of Kashmir in '48 touuu meinnn subbb kuch beech kar naa ataaaa !


----------



## Ayush

doppelganger said:


> Sir this is all lies and propaganda to defame India by vested interests. I have been to Kashmir and spoken to Kashmiris and lived there for some time. There are no mass graves. It is all money talking. Money that comes in from outside to keep this fasad alive.



hey mate,she is madam,not sir.

vo ek mautarma hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neutral_person

Spring Onion said:


> bhenssss just like bharatis say that take Kashmiris , kill kashmiris and keep Kashmir



Well a considerable amount of the forces deployed in Kashmir are locals from the state of Jammu and Kashmir themselves. Just like how BSF is recruiting Kashmiris as was the topic of this thread before getting derailed. So yeah, the take Kashmir, kill Kashmir and keep Kashmir are also being done by a lot of kashmiris themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Ayush said:


> no it is not arse but ***.
> 
> main kyun aaun lahore??tu aa ja amritsar ya mumbai.



Yaaar my Phopo (Dad's Sister) went to Delhi a few years ago when the relations between Pakistan & India were good & she said that she saw a man selling Bhel Purri as a hawker on the streets & suddenly comes a cow therein & it starts urinating & what that man does is that he cups his hands to collect as much of the Urine as he could....sprinkles it all over himself & the remainder on the Bhel Purri he was selling......Phopo kiii tou wahaan hiii Bhel Purrii kiii plate gir gaiii aur aaaj 5-6 saaal ho gaiii hain unhunnn nei Lahore mein bhiii kabhii Bhel Purii nahin khaiiii !


----------



## doppelganger

Ayush said:


> hey mate,she is madam,not sir.
> 
> vo ek mautarma hain.



Ooops sorry. Senior citizen or college type?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Spring Onion said:


> South Indians pelting stones at ??


Lakes..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Shivani Malhotra said:


> Bhaiya kisne kaha tha sarhad paar bhagne ko haan  apna mulq apna hi hota hai, ab yaad sata rahi hai na..hae kuch time mai ek campaign chalta hai kashmirio ko vapas bulane ka jo sarhad paar bhag gaye the.Agli baar aapka naam add karwad dungi..Khush chalo ab smile karo



Behan mein touuu '48 se bhiii koiii 25-30 saaal pehleiii sarhaad bhagaa thaaaa.....abbb kiyaa ho gaa meraa haaal ?  

Koiii sifarish wagheraa kar deinaaa !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Armstrong said:


> I've been planning on visiting Peshawar with my Dad next week ! The last time we came....the people we were staying with didn't let us come to Namak Mandi for security purposes....is it safe these days ?
> 
> Thank You, much obliged !



its all safe nothing to worry. The palce is requented by army officers for eating famous beef/mutton karahi and so on.

Now they have separate nice place for families too.

PM me your contact i will ask my brother to facilitate your visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Ayush said:


> to tu gulmarg se hai.
> 
> did you go to pak after partition or did your family settle in AJK(AB KHUSH??) before partition??



Grandpa's Dad moved to Srinagar first & then setup a thriving business between Muree/Rawalpindi, Srinagar & Kabul as a cloth merchant & so he permanently settled in Rawalpindi where my Grandpa was born in 1913 I think ! But they used to go back & forth between Srinagar & Rawalpindi frequently....in fact my Grandpa was in Srinagar on the fateful day when Allama Iqbal died & he said I was sipping tea in our house over there listening to the All India Radio or something & it was announced that Allama Iqbal has passed away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

KRAIT said:


> Lakes..........



tageting dudoods? how will be dudoos looking like pelting stones in lakes targeting other dudoos


----------



## INDIC

Armstrong said:


> Moved its soldiers out of arse ?
> 
> Saleiiii Lahore aa keeeh bol yeee !
> 
> 
> 
> Sarkeeiii Sarkeiii Jaandiyeee mutyaareiii niii....paaaniii daaa khuttt piyaa niii bankeiii nareiii niiiii - Bohat Khoobsoorat haiii !



mujhe punjabi nahi aati.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Armstrong said:


> Yaaar my Phopo (Dad's Sister) went to Delhi a few years ago when the relations between Pakistan & India were good & she said that she saw a man selling Bhel Purri as a hawker on the streets & suddenly comes a cow therein & it starts urinating & what that man does is that he cups his hands to collect as much of the Urine as he could....sprinkles it all over himself & the remainder on the Bhel Purri he was selling......Phopo kiii tou wahaan hiii Bhel Purrii kiii plate gir gaiii aur aaaj 5-6 saaal ho gaiii hain unhunnn nei Lahore mein bhiii kabhii Bhel Purii nahin khaiiii !



Did your sister enjoy the bhel purri? Hope she gave you a few to taste

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

PlanetWarrior said:


> Did your sister enjoy the bhel purri? Hope she gave you a few to taste



Dad's Sister not mine & so I couldn't troll her but my Dad did !  

Waisee does this really happen over there or was this just an isolated event ? 



Gigawatt said:


> mujhe punjabi nahi aati.



Fiteiii Muunnhhh !  

Punjabi is the language of the Gods !  

Touuu Bengali haii naaa ?


----------



## Ayush

doppelganger said:


> Ooops sorry. Senior citizen or college type?



i think she is a working lady.

now let us not go too personal eh??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Armstrong said:


> Yaaar my Phopo (Dad's Sister) went to Delhi a few years ago when the relations between Pakistan & India were good & she said that she saw a man selling Bhel Purri as a hawker on the streets & suddenly comes a cow therein & it starts urinating & what that man does is that he cups his hands to collect as much of the Urine as he could....sprinkles it all over himself & the remainder on the Bhel Purri he was selling......Phopo kiii tou wahaan hiii Bhel Purrii kiii plate gir gaiii aur aaaj 5-6 saaal ho gaiii hain unhunnn nei Lahore mein bhiii kabhii Bhel Purii nahin khaiiii !



  had ha had ha . cowurina bhel purri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Ayush said:


> i think she is a working lady.
> 
> now let us not go too personal eh??



Nahi nahi, not personal bhai. Bas thoda careful rahne ka aurat ya ladki se baat karte waqt. Nahi to embarrasment. I anyways am a big goofball with girls in real life. 

P.S. Sory @Spring Onion ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

doppelganger said:


> Nahi nahi, not personal bhai. Bas thoda careful rahne ka aurat ya ladki se baat karte waqt. Nahi to embarrasment. I anyways am a big goofball with girls in real life.



Abaiii ubbb apneiii yahan paaar love life ke dukhreii naa laaa hum mein see koiii bhii *Doctor Phil* nahin haiii........!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Armstrong said:


> Abaiii ubbb apneiii yahan paaar love life ke dukhreii naa laaa hum mein see koiii bhii *Doctor Phil* nahin haiii........!



Sory @Armstrong ji. 

Aaj class ke baad mera dil mein kuch maayoosi cchaayi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Spring Onion said:


> tageting dudoods? how will be dudoos looking like pelting stones in lakes targeting other dudoos


Now you are concerned about daddoos in India rather than humans in Pakistan. 

Misplace priority much.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> Yaaar my Phopo (Dad's Sister) went to Delhi a few years ago when the relations between Pakistan & India were good & she said that she saw a man selling Bhel Purri as a hawker on the streets & suddenly comes a cow therein & it starts urinating & what that man does is that he cups his hands to collect as much of the Urine as he could....sprinkles it all over himself & the remainder on the Bhel Purri he was selling......Phopo kiii tou wahaan hiii Bhel Purrii kiii plate gir gaiii aur aaaj 5-6 saaal ho gaiii hain unhunnn nei Lahore mein bhiii kabhii Bhel Purii nahin khaiiii !



so,indian proxy war is working.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

Armstrong said:


> Yaaar my Phopo (Dad's Sister) went to Delhi a few years ago when the relations between Pakistan & India were good & she said that she saw a man selling Bhel Purri as a hawker on the streets & suddenly comes a cow therein & it starts urinating & what that man does is that he cups his hands to collect as much of the Urine as he could....sprinkles it all over himself & the remainder on the Bhel Purri he was selling......Phopo kiii tou wahaan hiii Bhel Purrii kiii plate gir gaiii aur aaaj 5-6 saaal ho gaiii hain unhunnn nei Lahore mein bhiii kabhii Bhel Purii nahin khaiiii !



Eee!!! yuk jbhi islam may mana hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

doppelganger said:


> Sory @Armstrong ji.
> 
> Aaj class ke baad mera dil mein kuch maayoosi cchaayi hai.



Miyan wohhh dil mein nahiin peiittt mein thaaa aur uss ka naaam '*Constipation*' hotaa haiii ! 



Mirzay said:


> Eee!!! yuk jbhi islam may mana hai



Kiyaa Bhel Puriii manaa haiiii ?  

Oh jeee Lahore ka Chatkharaa bunnnd ho jaiii gaaa aisaa Fatwa na leiii anaaaa !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

doppelganger said:


> Sory @Armstrong ji.
> 
> Aaj class ke baad mera dil mein kuch maayoosi cchaayi hai.





doppelganger said:


> Nahi nahi, not personal bhai. Bas thoda careful rahne ka aurat ya ladki se baat karte waqt. Nahi to embarrasment. I anyways am a big goofball with girls in real life.
> 
> P.S. Sory @Spring Onion ji.



haan yaar,careful to rehna hota hai.

anyways,kaun si class yaar??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

KRAIT said:


> Now you are concerned about daddoos in India rather than humans in Pakistan.
> 
> Misplace priority much.



Yaar tujhe sei eik honest to god sawal poochaa thaaa ?  

You said something about your Mum's health not being so good & so you're moving back or something.....how is she ?


----------



## doppelganger

Armstrong said:


> Miyan wohhh dil mein nahiin peiittt mein thaaa aur uss ka naaam '*Constipation*' hotaa haiii !



No yaar. There is this really pretty girl who I thought was giving me hints. Last whole week she has been giving cold vibes. Wahan bhi maine kuch bakwaas ki hogi.



Ayush said:


> haan yaar,careful to rehna hota hai.
> 
> anyways,kaun si class yaar??



Bhai mai BBA kar raha hun. Also into event management part time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huda

Armstrong said:


> Miyan wohhh dil mein nahiin peiittt mein thaaa aur uss ka naaam '*Constipation*' hotaa haiii !
> 
> 
> 
> Kiyaa Bhel Puriii manaa haiiii ?
> 
> Oh jeee Lahore ka Chatkharaa bunnnd ho jaiii gaaa aisaa Fatwa na leiii anaaaa !



Bhel puri mana nhi nhi hai but non muslim k sath ya unka khana mana hai


----------



## ZYXW

Ehsan Abbas said:


> No i live in Azad kashmir which is a Part Of Pakistan...



Azad Kashmir is not constitutionally a part of Pakistan. It is only occupied by Pakistan. Clearly if you were truly from there you would know that and Azad Kashmiris may like Pakistan but never enough to join it.


----------



## doppelganger

Mirzay said:


> Bhel puri mana nhi nhi hai but *non muslim k sath ya unka khana mana hai*



Are you for real man?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

doppelganger said:


> No yaar. There is this really pretty girl who I thought was giving me hints. Last whole week she has been giving cold vibes. Wahan bhi maine kuch bakwaas ki hogi.



Jiii mein tou experienced insaaan nahin hunnn....ammii mujhee bakreii kiii tarhaan zibah kar deiin giii if she gets a whiff of me courting a girl !  

Aaap @Jade @Contrarian @PlanetWarrior aur @Hyperion seh pocheiiin - These gentlemen would be able to better guide you as to what to do ! 



Mirzay said:


> Bhel puri mana nhi nhi hai but non muslim k sath ya unka khana mana hai



Phir touu aadhaa departmental store jalaaa deiteiii haiinnn !  

Bibi...yeh kidhar se Islam lei kar aa rahii hooo...aisaaa kuch nahin hotaaa if its Halal !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

Armstrong said:


> Fiteiii Muunnhhh !
> 
> Punjabi is the language of the Gods !
> 
> Touuu Bengali haii naaa ?



Main Bengali nahi hoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Bhai no courting shourting. Just friendship. I think she is giving attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

ZYXW said:


> Azad Kashmir is not constitutionally a part of Pakistan. It is only occupied by Pakistan. Clearly if you were truly from there you would know that and Azad Kashmiris may like Pakistan but never enough to join it.



Betaa tuuu buccchhh mujhee see....I'll have you drowned in a cauldron full of Nihari !


----------



## Ayush

doppelganger said:


> Are you for real man?


again,she is a women.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Gigawatt said:


> Main Bengali nahi hoon.



Teraaa itnaa ko delayed response kiyun hotaa haii mereiii Tamil bhaiii ?


----------



## doppelganger

He bhagwaan.

Sory @Mirzay ji

Lekin aapke khayaal bahut tucch hain ji.

Mere naseeb mei klikha hai bandiyon se aaj panga hoga.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> Betaa tuuu buccchhh mujhee see....I'll have you drowned in a cauldron full of Nihari !



what is nihari??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Armstrong said:


> Teraaa itnaa ko delayed response kiyun hotaa haii mereiii Tamil bhaiii ?



Enna achcha Armstrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

XTREME said:


> Rajput-Chohan. Come to Kashmir and ask the people. You will get the answer, I am not alone.



LMFAOOO if only. Isn't that the whole problem. 
Let's seriously do that, clear all sides of troops and let's go to Kasmiri and ask the people what they want.


----------



## agamdilawari

Ayush said:


> what is nihari??









Tune kya pooch liya yaar...ab to bhook lag gayi zor se

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Ayush said:


> what is nihari??



I'm sorry for mentioning that...forget it !  

Its a meaty stew kinda of a dish.


----------



## Huda

Armstrong said:


> Phir touu aadhaa departmental store jalaaa deiteiii haiinnn !
> 
> Bibi...yeh kidhar se Islam lei kar aa rahii hooo...aisaaa kuch nahin hotaaa if its Halal !


 @Armstrong it's a long discussion per kuch cheeze mana hain aur woh apko bata kr kuch halal nhi krte hnge


----------



## doppelganger

@Mirzay ji , seriously some of you do not eat with non-Muslims? I have a muslim friend in class. He eats with us wherever we go. Just does not drink.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Armstrong said:


> Betaa tuuu buccchhh mujhee see....I'll have you drowned in a cauldron full of Nihari !


I don't like Nihari, can you drown me in something else LOLOLOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Mirzay said:


> @armstromg it's a long discussion per kuch cheeze mana hain aur woh apko bata kr kuch halal nhi krte hnge



Achaaa Jee...lets not have that discussion here !


----------



## Ayush

agamdilawari said:


> Tune kya pooch liya yaar...ab to bhook lag gayi zor se



mujhe bhi.
@Armstrong main nihari ke liye lahore aa jaunga @ZYXW ko maaf kar de yaar,us par ye tasty nihari kyun waste kar raha hai??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

ZYXW said:


> I don't like Nihari, can you drown me in something else LOLOLOL



What kind of a Kashmiri doesn't like Nihari....dude thats tantamount to a blasphemy ! 

How about Kunna, Harrisaa, Shab Degh...bakkiii tou phir Daaal Chawal hii bachaa haiiii !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

@Mirzay ji. Please reply kero.


----------



## Ayush

ZYXW said:


> LMFAOOO if only. Isn't that the whole problem.
> Let's seriously do that, clear all sides of troops and let's go to Kasmiri and ask the people what they want.



hi mate.nice thread haan??

again,have you noticed eventually it comes down to the same point after sometime??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

doppelganger said:


> He bhagwaan.
> 
> Sory @Mirzay ji
> 
> Lekin aapke khayaal bahut tucch hain ji.
> 
> Mere naseeb mei klikha hai bandiyon se aaj panga hoga.



whtever huNh do you think i really care about panga with you


----------



## doppelganger

Mirzay said:


> whtever huNh do you think i really care about panga with you



Oye madam, sharafat se pesh ao please.

Yahan main sory bol raha hun, aap to chadh hi gayi.


----------



## STEELMAN

XTREME said:


> Rajput-Chohan. Come to Kashmir and ask the people. You will get the answer, I am not alone.



Do you people admire Prithviraj Chauhan ?


----------



## ZYXW

Ayush said:


> mujhe bhi.
> @Armstrong main nihari ke liye lahore aa jaunga @ZYXW ko maaf kar de yaar,us par ye tasty nihari kyun waste kar raha hai??


I can't believe your leaving me for Nihari Ayush
LMAOOOOOO Ayush, you should be on my side LOLOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

doppelganger said:


> @Mirzay ji , seriously some of you do not eat with non-Muslims? I have a muslim friend in class. He eats with us wherever we go. Just does not drink.



yeah many of us do not eat with non muslims .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Mirzay said:


> yeah many of us do not eat with non muslims .I have also non muslim friend but i don't think so that i ever ate with her



Behan busss karooo aur ghalat biyanii maaat karoooo...many of us do nothing of the sort !  

I've many Non-Muslim friends & I've eaten everything from them....college mein jeeebb mein paisee hiii nahin hoteiii theiiii !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Mirzay said:


> yeah many of us do not eat with non muslims .I have also non muslim friend but i don't think so that i ever ate with her



Ok thank you for answering. 

Is it because you do not know how they have cut the meat?

So basically there are no mixed faith parties, get togethers etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

doppelganger said:


> Oye madam, sharafat se pesh ao please.
> 
> Yahan main sory bol raha hun, aap to chadh hi gayi.



ohho sir jee mayne apko invite nhi9 kiya k ap sorry kaho and i was talking to armstrong okay??


----------



## Durrak

Mirzay said:


> yeah many of us do not eat with non muslims .I have also non muslim friend but i don't think so that i ever ate with her



I have some non-muslim friends too but i prefer eat outside with them but not their home made things ...



Mirzay said:


> ohho sir jee mayne apko invite nhi9 kiya k ap sorry kaho and i was talking to armstrong okay??



Huda beta ........ Calm down its not a big deal sister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Ayush said:


> hi mate.nice thread haan??
> 
> again,have you noticed eventually it comes down to the same point after sometime??



Oh yes it does! Each and every time and the fight continues lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Ak-47A said:


> I have some non-muslim friends too but i prefer eat outside with them but not their home made things ...



Khudaa ke wasteiii !  

Pakistan mein no departmental store or butcher can sell any haram product....if you eat a home made product of theres how could it possibly be anything other than Halal ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Mirzay said:


> ohho sir jee mayne apko invite nhi9 kiya k ap sorry kaho and i was talking to armstrong okay??



O Madam, hamare yahan sorry maang ke nahi liya jaata hai. Khul ker diya jaata hai. Or diye hue sorry ko waapis liya nahin jaata.

Aap mere post ko quote ker ke Armstrong se baat ker rahi thi? Ajeeb masla hai yeh.


----------



## Durrak

Armstrong said:


> Khudaa ke wasteiii !
> 
> Pakistan mein no departmental store or butcher can sell any haram product....if you eat a home made product of theres how could it possibly be anything other than Halal ?



Bhi ab is may koi fatwa thri na laga rahay hain bus nhi krta dil ....


----------



## Armstrong

@BDforever : Yaar tu ne tou kahaa thaaa ke Kashmir teraa haiii touuu yeh Pakistani aur Indian kiyun ithaaa shoookheiii ho raheiii haiiin ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

doppelganger said:


> Ok thank you for answering.
> 
> Is it because you do not know how they have cut the meat?
> 
> So basically there are no mixed faith parties, get togethers etc?



we dn't eat home made foods


----------



## Ayush

ZYXW said:


> I can't believe your leaving me for Nihari Ayush
> LMAOOOOOO Ayush, you should be on my side LOLOL



are tum bhi aa jana yaar.we will have it together and will discuss kashmir.

do you understand hindi/urdu well??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Ak-47A said:


> Bhi ab is may koi fatwa thri na laga rahay hain bus nhi krta dil ....



Waiseee bohat ghalat baaat haiii !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> @BDforever : Yaar tu ne tou kahaa thaaa ke Kashmir teraa haiii touuu yeh Pakistani aur Indian kiyun ithaaa shoookheiii ho raheiii haiiin ?



kashmir uska hai??  @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Alright People...take care, I'm out !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Mirzay said:


> we dn't eat home made foods



So it is about the meat. No problem, do not eat what we have cooked. Why do you not eat with us? That part I cannot understand. I am sorry for sticking to this point. It is just very difficult for my Indian sensibility to even get down my throat, forget digest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> Khudaa ke wasteiii !
> 
> Pakistan mein no departmental store or butcher can sell any haram product....if you eat a home made product of theres how could it possibly be anything other than Halal ?



i agree mate.



Armstrong said:


> Alright People...take care, I'm out !



bhel puri kha lena.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

doppelganger said:


> So it is about the meat. No problem, do not eat what we have cooked. Why do you not eat with us? That part I cannot understand. I am sorry for sticking to this point. It is just very difficult for my Indian sensibility to even get down my throat, forget digest.



Tuuu nahanaa shuruu kar deiii tou mein tereiii saath khaaa luuuun gaaa !  

But till that fateful day when most of India's sewage system would be chocked -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Armstrong said:


> Waiseee bohat ghalat baaat haiii !



Sorry but it is not..Because we don't hurt someone's feeling just avoid eating and even i almost share everything with them...


----------



## Huda

Armstrong said:


> Waiseee bohat ghalat baaat haiii !



q is may galat kya hai


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> Tuuu nahanaa shuruu kar deiii tou mein tereiii saath khaaa luuuun gaaa !
> 
> But till that fateful day when most of India's sewage system would be chocked -



haan yaar,tension waali baat hai,kya pata sara pani kahan chala jaye??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Ak-47A said:


> Sorry but it is not..Because we don't hurt someone's feeling just avoid eating and even i almost share everything with them...



Do you even understand what you are saying? By not eating with someone that person's feelings are not hurt?

I cannot imagine one of 1.2 billion Indians who think like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Ak-47A said:


> Sorry but it is not..Because we don't hurt someone's feeling just avoid eating and even i almost share everything with them...



If I were a Christian Pakistani & I'd be treated like that...I'd feel pretty darn bad ! So you are hurting their feelings by implying as if they aren't good enough to eat with when neither Islam nor Logic condones such behavior !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> Tuuu nahanaa shuruu kar deiii tou mein tereiii saath khaaa luuuun gaaa !
> 
> But till that fateful day when most of India's sewage system would be chocked -



haan yaar,tension waali baat hai,kya pata sara pani kahan chala jaye??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Mirzay said:


> q is may galat kya hai



(1) Islam jo kehtaa nahiin usss ke matheiii zabardasstiii lagaaa dooo ! 

(2) Its exceptionally bad mannerism ! 

(3) Its plain stupid !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Armstrong said:


> If I were a Christian Pakistani & I'd be treated like that...I'd feel pretty darn bad ! So you are hurting their feelings by implying as if they aren't good enough to eat with when neither Islam nor Logic condones such behavior !



Why do you get it and some do not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

doppelganger said:


> Do you even understand what you are saying? By not eating with someone that person's feelings are not hurt?
> 
> I cannot imagine one of 1.2 billion Indians who think like this.



Its only about meat....not everything


----------



## BDforever

i am here now , @Armstrong and @Ayush stop fighting over Kashmir you all under USB (United states of Bangladesh) , you are brothers. now sssssshhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

Armstrong said:


> (1) Islam jo kehtaa nahiin usss ke matheiii zabardasstiii lagaaa dooo !
> 
> (2) Its exceptionally bad mannerism !
> 
> (3) Its plain stupid !



Yup you are right ... 

The reason is that when you continuosly heard about not eat with them from so many people aound you so your mind does not allow you to do so even if you are not considering it wrong ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

guys i think it all boils down to a bit of extremism we all have.

you see,even my grand parents kept seperate plates for muslims.

whereas,in my present home,we have a muslim maid.

so we should try and do away with this(even a small bit of extremism),but then,i accept that it is easier said than done.

to be very honest,even i have these feelings,though my best friend in my school was a muslim-husain.

i used to eat from his tiffin,but then,sometimes,this thing came in my mind,what if it is beef??

we will live in peace,only when we remove all this from our mind and trust each other.
@Armstrong
@Mirzay
@doppelganger
@Ak-47A
@ZYXW



BDforever said:


> i am here now , @Armstrong and @Ayush stop fighting over Kashmir you all under USB (United states of Bangladesh) , you are brothers. now sssssshhhhh



all hail USB.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

Ayush said:


> guys i think it all boils down to a bit of extremism we all have.
> 
> you see,even my grand parents kept seperate plates for muslims.
> 
> whereas,in my present home,we have a muslim maid.
> 
> so we should try and do away with this(even a small bit of extremism),but then,i accept that it is easier said than done.
> 
> to be very honest,even i have these feelings,though my best friend in my school was a muslim-husain.
> 
> i used to eat from his tiffin,but then,sometimes,this thing came in my mind,what if it is beef??
> 
> we will live in peace,only when we remove all this from our mind and trust each other.
> @Armstrong
> @Mirzay
> @doppelganger
> @Ak-47A
> @ZYXW



in my friend circle ( 12 people, its a little gang ) i have muslim , hindu and christian friends, we all hang out with each other, we invite each other during festival and also attend to show courtesy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Huda

Ayush said:


> guys i think it all boils down to a bit of extremism we all have.
> 
> you see,even my grand parents kept seperate plates for muslims.
> 
> whereas,in my present home,we have a muslim maid.
> 
> so we should try and do away with this(even a small bit of extremism),but then,i accept that it is easier said than done.
> 
> to be very honest,even i have these feelings,though my best friend in my school was a muslim-husain.
> 
> i used to eat from his tiffin,but then,sometimes,this thing came in my mind,what if it is beef??
> 
> we will live in peace,only when we remove all this from our mind and trust each other.
> @Armstrong
> @Mirzay
> @doppelganger
> @Ak-47A
> @ZYXW
> 
> 
> 
> all hail USB.



its only because of slaughtering way of animals


----------



## doppelganger

But Ayush, we grow up with Muslims bhai. You think we will ever offer them portk or they will offer us beef? My friend very discretely finds out where the meat is got from before eating. As it is most of our butchers are muslim, so the meat is halal by default. What I was finding difficult to understand was not eating WITH us. I honestly thought Mirzay ji was saying it to piss us off. Now I realise its how some of them think. It helps that most Pakistanis would not have much chance of having Hindu or Christian or Sikh friends. But for us, it is pretty impossible to go through life without having muslim friends or breaking bread with them. I guess its just a culture shock for me thaz all. Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

As we see in the above Noble verses, that Allah makes it clear as to what we should eat, .Eat of good things. The food of the Jews who believe in one God, and that of the Christians who believe in the Almighty is lawful for us as Muslims. Allah wishes not to place a burden on you.. When Allah talks about anything being offered in the name other than the one God, he means anything being offered to anyone besides him, to an idol, or to any creation. It doesnt matter who has prepared the food or who serves it, what matters is that we realize that only Allah provides us with the food we eat, and that none ,none but Allah has the right to take a life (halal meat).


[005:004] They ask thee what is lawful to them (as food). Say: lawful unto you are (all) things good and pure: and what ye have taught your trained hunting animals (to catch) in the manner directed to you by God: eat what they catch for you, BUT PRONOUNCE the name of God over it: and fear God; for God is swift in taking account.




Allah Hafiz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ayush

BDforever said:


> in my friend circle ( 12 people, its a little gang ) i have muslim , hindu and christian friends, we all hang out with each other, we invite each other during festival and also attend to show courtesy



very well mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Armstrong said:


> Dad's Sister not mine & so I couldn't troll her but my Dad did !
> 
> *Waisee does this really happen over there or was this just an isolated event *?
> 
> 
> 
> Fiteiii Muunnhhh !
> 
> Punjabi is the language of the Gods !
> 
> Touuu Bengali haii naaa ?



Bhai, India is practically a continent on its own. I can't speak for the rest of India or for the rest of Delhi, but in my part of Delhi if a street vendor tried that ...he would be given a boot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

Armstrong said:


> (1) Islam jo kehtaa nahiin usss ke matheiii zabardasstiii lagaaa dooo !
> 
> (2) Its exceptionally bad mannerism !
> 
> (3) Its plain stupid !



somehow u r rite sir but if we have some doubts abut halal or haram thn we shoud avoid sch food.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Mirzay said:


> its only because of slaughtering way of animals



but in pak,everything is halal right??



Mirzay said:


> somehow u r rite sir but if we have some doubts abut halal or haram thn we shoud avoid sch food.



true,it is your choice finally.


----------



## Durrak

Ayush said:


> but in pak,everything is halal right??
> 
> 
> 
> true,it is your choice finally.




*Aurat shak karna kabhi nhi chorti* .........) )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

in Bangladesh , even there is no fight between shia- sunni, there are some places where there are two Mosque just opposite side of the road , one for shia and other on for sunni. no clash takes place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Ayush said:


> but in pak,everything is halal right??
> 
> 
> 
> true,it is your choice finally.



i knw sub halal hota hai phr b mind allow nhi krta sory


----------



## Ayush

Ak-47A said:


> *Aurat shak karna kabhi nhi chorti* .........) )


bilkul sahi.

(no offence mirzay).



Mirzay said:


> i knw sub halal hota hai phr b mind allow nhi krta sory



true,told you,finally it is your choice.as i said,when i ate from my friends tiffin,i had a bit of a same feeling,but then,i choose to trust him.

anyways,ab is topic ko band karo mirzay,naswar corner par milte hain.



BDforever said:


> in Bangladesh , even there is no fight between shia- sunni, there are some places where there are two Mosque just opposite side of the road , one for shia and other on for sunni. no clash takes place



that is very good mate(even better for USB) but why on this thread??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huda

BDforever said:


> in Bangladesh , even there is no fight between shia- sunni, there are some places where there are two Mosque just opposite side of the road , one for shia and other on for sunni. no clash takes place


 

LJ bejh dn wahan


----------



## BDforever

Mirzay said:


> LJ bejh dn wahan



what is LJ ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jade

Armstrong said:


> Jiii mein tou experienced insaaan nahin hunnn....ammii mujhee bakreii kiii tarhaan zibah kar deiin giii if she gets a whiff of me courting a girl !
> 
> Aaap @Jade @Contrarian @PlanetWarrior aur @Hyperion seh pocheiiin - These gentlemen would be able to better guide you as to what to do !
> 
> 
> 
> Phir touu aadhaa departmental store jalaaa deiteiii haiinnn !
> 
> Bibi...yeh kidhar se Islam lei kar aa rahii hooo...aisaaa kuch nahin hotaaa if its Halal !



Yaar, I am bad with girls. Never understood them nor will I ever understand them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

BDforever said:


> what is LJ ?



Lashkar-e-Jhangvi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rashtriya.rifles

I guess the entire kashmir regiment in BSF should be the first force to intercept any uppity by LeT.. They should be allowed to defend their homeland


----------



## BDforever

Mirzay said:


> Lashkar-e-Jhangvi


----------



## XTREME

STEELMAN said:


> Do you people admire Prithviraj Chauhan ?



There was a Hindu Raja Rajput-Chohan Kuldan.
So, Aon Qutb Shah (R.A.), king of Heart (Afghanistan), General in the Army of Sultan Mehmud Ghznavi and Caliph of Sheikh Abdul Qadir Jilani (R.A.), converted the daughter of that Raja and married her. So, he got 4 children. I am from the descendants of Muhammad Ali Chohan son of Aon Qutb Shah (R.A.).


----------



## neutral_person

XTREME said:


> There was a Hindu Raja Rajput-Chohan Kuldan.
> So, Aon Qutb Shah (R.A.), king of Heart (Afghanistan), General in the Army of Sultan Mehmud Ghznavi and Caliph of Sheikh Abdul Qadir Jilani (R.A.), converted the daughter of that Raja and married her. So, he got 4 children. I am from the descendants of Muhammad Ali Chohan son of Aon Qutb Shah (R.A.).



So you dont admire Prithviraj Chauhan? Or you do?


----------



## Jayanta

BDforever said:


>



As long as Jamat-e-islami is there in Bangladesh....there would be radical elements present there...and it just needs a handful of them to disrupt the peace and harmony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Ehsan Abbas said:


> No i live in Azad kashmir which is a Part Of Pakistan...



Isn't there a contradiction. If it is Azad then how can it be a part of Pakistan. It can either be azad (free) or part of Pakistan. Not both


----------



## rashtriya.rifles

Soumitra said:


> Isn't there a contradiction. If it is Azad then how can it be a part of Pakistan. It can either be azad (free) or part of Pakistan. Not both



U are not supposed to talk logic and put pressure on his knees now


----------



## hellboy007

Ehsan Abbas said:


> No i live in Azad kashmir which is a Part Of Pakistan...


What's so Aazad about the part of Kashmir, you live in:-
1:- Azaad Poverty
2:- Azaad Unemployment
3:- Azaad military rule
4:- All of the above 



Ehsan Abbas said:


> No i live in Azad kashmir which is a Part Of Pakistan...


What's so Aazad about the part of Kashmir, you live in:-
1:- Azaad Poverty
2:- Azaad Unemployment
3:- Azaad military rule
4:- All of the above


----------



## IndoUS

This shows that the youths in Kashmir need job, and it is about time the government and the private companies to reach out to our youths in Kashmir, this will provide them with jobs to support themselves and their families. Rather than falling into militancy.


----------



## Soumitra

rashtriya.rifles said:


> U are not supposed to talk logic and put pressure on his knees now



I have always wondered whether there is an embassy of "Azad" Kashmir in Pakistan because Pakistan is the probably the only country which recognises Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayanta

IndoUS said:


> This shows that the youths in Kashmir need job, and it is about time the government and the private companies to reach out to our youths in Kashmir, this will provide them with jobs to support themselves and their families. Rather than falling into militancy.



Also time to settle the Pandits back to their homes....


----------



## Srinivas

Spring Onion said:


> janon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be stupid. Telengana wants to be a separate state, for better administrative purposes. It doesn't want to be separate from India or need a separate status. Don't talk about things you don't know.[/.QUOTE]
> 
> mewooo and how do Lahore/Islamabad/KP wants independent and not administrative purpose status?
> 
> You Indians are idiots to core when you demand that Pakistan should hold referendum in Lahore .
> 
> and oh as far the Telangana well you colonal mindset Bharatis are even afraid to grant separate statud to Telangana even on administrative basis.
> 
> seems too many Thackrays at work.
> 
> The first step was not only involving Pakistan but also Endia.
> 
> Both have to withdraw at the same time. you dont have balls to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to know nothing about the history related to Partition, todays Kyber and FATA region are reluctant to join Pakistan and even voted massively for Indian National congress at that time.
> 
> Even Balouchistan said they are secular and do not want to join Pakistan.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kaniska

Ehsan Abbas said:


> HAHAHA *keep on dreaming*...and i live in mirpur azad kashmir... Ever heard of Kahmir regiment Pak army ...recruiting k bachy



Dream...Come on man...we are in reality...Since 65 years..Jammu and Kashmir is with India but of course there are some Pakistani people in our Kashmir too....Rather you are in a dream than Kashmir will be Pakistan's territory..Now enjoy with your whatever Kashmir you have and we will enjoy with ours...This is a fact and reality..


----------



## Killswitch

It's good to see Kashmiris doing their part to defend their country.


----------



## HAIDER

Good ...now India is building " Mukti Bahni " by itself ....lolzz


----------

